# 6-Auto Ak47 fems and 3-Auto Pakistan Ryder fems (400watt MH/HPS)



## growthspurt (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all, I just ordered all the supplies so im really excited figured id start up this journal. My first grow journal from the White Dwarf's can be found on that link.​ 
My last two grows have been hydro/CFL so this will be my first soil/HPS grow.

I plan to grow 6 AK47 and 3 Pakistan Ryders in one 3x3 area. This is in the corner of a 14x10 room.  







Since this is pretty much all I have right now maybe I can introduce the two strains I will be working with.

Auto Pakistan Ryder 



Auto AK-47
 

I have a different approach to the journal so if anyone has any suggestions starting now till the end of this project please feel free to comment on here. If you decide to subscribe let me know on here so I can watch yours if you have one. As long as each post is directed to me and no other conversations start without me then I APPROVE of commenting on this thread!

Will take more pictures when everything arrives!! 

est finish time : 04/10/2010


----------



## growthspurt (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahh its driving me crazy waiting for all my supplies. The day they arrive im starting up and will post an update! I just know that the equipment will come earlier than the females so at least I will have something to do (setup the area) I will definitely post pictures once its all setup.

When I grew hydroponically I think I found the best way to germinate my seeds. 

*will update with pictures once my seeds come in


What you need:

- Two small equal sized ceramic plates
- One damp hand towel
- seeds (for me preferably female)

1) Take the damp hand towel and fold it once from left to right
2) Place the seeds apart from each other in the bottom section and pull the top half over the bottom half.
3) Place now folded hand towel with seeds in it on one plate and take the equally sized other plate and place it upsidedown on top of the other plate. 
4) If the corners of the folder towel are sticking out from the corner you can lift the top plate up part by part pushing them in so the plates form a seal to prevent light from finding its way to the seeds.
5) Move the now sandwiched plates to a dark area and wait, about 2-3 days all will be fully germinated and ready to grow!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

hey man, hows it goin. not many people will subscribe unless you are doing something not everyone else is doin. know what i mean? il subscribe tho. check out my sig and come chat in there also. im nearing the end of flower. got super silve haze, bubba kush, jack the ripper. one jtr is in soil (fed fox farm) and the other in coco (fed GH), bubba kush in coco (fed gh), super silver haze in coco (fed fox farm) and a bubba kush 12/12 from clone in dwc hydro (fed supernatural) i also supplement with mycorrhizae, cal mag, humic acid, and snow storm. at the moment i am starting my first breed. i pollinated one branch of each strain from bagseed male pollen. i will then grow out 5-10 seeds of each strain and selectively breed the new parents. i will do this over and over until i ween out the undesired traits and keep the desired ones. i will have new pictures up today. i have three very different strains...

jack the ripper sativa dominant- biggest nugs right now fluffy - chem deisel smell 
bubba kush indica dominant- smallest nugs most crystals and dense tight node spacing - fruity grape smell
super silver haze sativa dominant- med nugs most resin production semi fluffy - straight deisel smell
bagseed male indica dominant - stems when rubbed smelled real nice. tight node spacing. indica characteristics


----------



## growthspurt (Jan 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> hey man, hows it goin. not many people will subscribe unless you are doing something not everyone else is doin. know what i mean? il subscribe tho. check out my sig and come chat in there also. im nearing the end of flower. got super silve haze, bubba kush, jack the ripper. one jtr is in soil (fed fox farm) and the other in coco (fed GH), bubba kush in coco (fed gh), super silver haze in coco (fed fox farm) and a bubba kush 12/12 from clone in dwc hydro (fed supernatural) i also supplement with mycorrhizae, cal mag, humic acid, and snow storm. at the moment i am starting my first breed. i pollinated one branch of each strain from bagseed male pollen. i will then grow out 5-10 seeds of each strain and selectively breed the new parents. i will do this over and over until i ween out the undesired traits and keep the desired ones. i will have new pictures up today. i have three very different strains...
> 
> jack the ripper sativa dominant- biggest nugs right now fluffy - chem deisel smell
> bubba kush indica dominant- smallest nugs most crystals and dense tight node spacing - fruity grape smell
> ...


Thanks for the post man, your shit looks nice i was just checking your thread. Yea I dont really mind if people subscribe or not, i really just do the journal so I can have a online backup of my grow progress. Also I like when people comment randomly about my current grow. It helps cause if I post pictures and there is something I didnt notice then someone can jump in and help with ideas. Should have some more pics up this next week since thats when everything should arrive.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

well lets get in a discussion about something. subscribed.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so first thing is first.. need to germinate them seeds so I can hurry up and get them going allready. Im following my instructions on post 2. I got my two plates







My hand towel folded into 1/4 ths and seeds on top.







And then the plate placed on top to block light and form a sort of "bio-dome"







Now I wait  Check the next post for all my supplies that came in along with my setup.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 4, 2010)

So as my seeds are germinating ill post some pics of the supplies I got. 











They did not have any more 250 watt MH so they upgraded me for free to an AGRO MAX 400 watt!!











Here is the ballast that came with it.. its small and convenient. Also has dual plug outlet ports. 
Also the rest of the things that came a lighter and sticker... iguana juice grow nutes and flower nutes, along with the overdrive flowering formula. Also a thermometer, hydrometer and a plug timer.



















The only thing I don't have pictured was the huge bag of Organic Fox Farm Ocean Forest potting soil and the 10 soil bags.


Well that's about it for now, once them seeds germinate I will be potting them and taking lots of pictures again.


----------



## theherbalsmoke (Feb 4, 2010)

nice journal so far man, i plan to keep a close eye on this one and take as many notes as possible, im going to be ordering my equipment and seeds soon enough im setting my closet up now


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 4, 2010)

This is very interesting. An open grow area...


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm subscribed!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 4, 2010)

Setting up the soil, I thought they would be including the pots as well so im stuck just using the bag for now, will get some pots for it next week when I can get out.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 5, 2010)

All the seeds are properly germinated and I have placed them into their respective homes!!! Has it been 3 months yet? Why aren't they budding? LOL Im sooo excited!!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 6, 2010)

Well already one of the Pakistan Ryders have popped above the dirt. I have turn on the 400w MH and currently have it 24 inches above the seedlings. 

Looking forward to more sprouts in the next few days. I have the light on a 18/6 schedule which is exactly where im going to keep if for the rest of this grow. 

Im also monitoring the dampness very closley since I now have a fan running over the area to keep it cool and the MH light IS on now. Need to make sure that the temp change doesnt evap the water quicker than it was when everything was off. 

I want to make sure that I keep a 2 inch circle surrounding my seedlings damp and make sure the surface is only dry for half a day before I water again. 

Currently the temp is 76.1 and humidity 50%


----------



## hgkdehs (Feb 7, 2010)

Im a little confused. You said that u purchased the 400w setup from htg. And that they upgraded your bulb from a 250w to a 400w for free. That system that u got never comes with a 250w bulb. Its a 400w system and u cant even use 250w bulbs in them. Did you buy a 250w system and they upgraded everything to 400w? the bulbs and the ballast? If so, THATS A DEAL. congrats. Also just letting u know from experience, 1.5 cu feet of soil wont fill those bags. I bought a 1.5 cu feet bag of FFOF and it only fills about six 2 gal bags  U will have to buy more unless u just plan on filling them half full. But I wouldn't do that as this soil compresses a LOT after watering. You would think they would give enough soil to at least fill the bags all the way.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 7, 2010)

hgkdehs said:


> Im a little confused. You said that u purchased the 400w setup from htg. And that they upgraded your bulb from a 250w to a 400w for free. That system that u got never comes with a 250w bulb. Its a 400w system and u cant even use 250w bulbs in them. Did you buy a 250w system and they upgraded everything to 400w? the bulbs and the ballast? If so, THATS A DEAL. congrats. Also just letting u know from experience, 1.5 cu feet of soil wont fill those bags. I bought a 1.5 cu feet bag of FFOF and it only fills about six 2 gal bags  U will have to buy more unless u just plan on filling them half full. But I wouldn't do that as this soil compresses a LOT after watering. You would think they would give enough soil to at least fill the bags all the way.


Ok so i went back to the site to figure out exactly what I was supposed to get and I now realize the upgrade was instead of a normal 400watt MH bulb they upgraded me to the "Agro Max" bulb for free since they were out of stock on the no name brand. Also I noticed that pretty quickly when I was about 4 bags in that there was no way I was gonna fill 10 bags to the brim, let alone the 8 I was actually trying to fill. In good news though along with the seeds came a little card (no bigger than a business card) that has all the info for the AK-47 and it mentions to use 1.5 gallon pots, so I filled the 8 I had about 75 percent fill and I was able to use all the dirt and get my 8 pots.

Thank you for your comment and I hope you come back often to see updates!!!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 7, 2010)

All 8 of my babies have officially popped up above the surface of the dirt!! 




Note: The title of my journal states 6 ak-47 and 3 Pakistan Ryder, but that was an error because they (sensible seeds) didn't send me the 7 ak-47s I asked for and only gave me 5. I wrote them and they responded almost immediately letting me know that they will have them sent out to me that same day. AWEsOmE!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello journal and whomever may be following!!
 
I have a picture update today is day 6th since my ladies first appearance from her organic soil bedding. I wanted to wait till they got a little bigger before taking any pics so here they are. Along with some improvements on airflow and light reflection. I noticed when staring at them that I was getting a lot of heat on my face and I wasn't even over them which made me realize some wasted light. I placed a white box there and on the other side to form a reflective barrier. Also the fan tunnels air from one side to the other over the plant tops. The other horizontal fan blows through the top of the light to push the heat from the lamp out as well as send a steady stream of air into the flow of the other fan. Also almost forgot to mention I added on of my 6400k CFLS to the front with the shield of the HPS to assist that side since I feel that the light might not reach there the best.

First are the AK-47































Pakistan Ryders

















This is the upgraded setup


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good. all are popping up nice and even. are you going to breed with these or are u just interested in bud production? ive started my first breed using a bagseed male and three different females. bubba kush, super silver haze, and jackthe ripper. come and stop by and check it out. seeds are just about ready and harvest is a week away!

what is in your organic soil mix? 

on your light, is there a switch to go from mh to hps? i just bought a hps/mh ballist and cant seem to run hps on it. does it require a special type of bulb?


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 12, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> looking good. all are popping up nice and even. are you going to breed with these or are u just interested in bud production? ive started my first breed using a bagseed male and three different females. bubba kush, super silver haze, and jackthe ripper. come and stop by and check it out. seeds are just about ready and harvest is a week away!
> 
> what is in your organic soil mix?
> 
> on your light, is there a switch to go from mh to hps? i just bought a hps/mh ballist and cant seem to run hps on it. does it require a special type of bulb?


No I actually have to replace the bulb. But there are kinds that have both in it but they seemed to cost more. I still dont think you could have had both on at the same time. I think having that extra light spectrum would help during growing but thats what I have all my extra cfls for...lol. 

The soil mix is fox farms ocean forest. 

I am just interested in having a steady crop every 3 months of various auto flowers. I enjoy them as they fit my space perfectly and I think they are the future of home growing.

When I get more space I plan to make a dedicated spot and grow larger more exotic strains.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey there, pretty nice start up you have going i hope your grow is strong, and the high last good and long. Im in for the ride, i thought of doing some short ryders in my set up but was'nt sure of the over all yield being worth it, those beans are not cheap..but ill be watching yours and feel free to stop by and check me out its in my sig...bubbleicous/bluemystic/papaya/skunk#1 peace


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for your very kind words, glad to have you aboard along my grow. I have estimated that on these 8 plants I should yield somewhere around 240g but im mostly interested in how these AK-47s are gonna look. I love it just staring at them. I wish I could have a whole backyard full of these wonderful plants. This world is so cruel.... lol


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 15, 2010)

UPDATE!!! They have really been showing their growing skills since I lowered the MH light to about 9-10 inches above. I was worried about the heat but man this open room allows me to do pretty much what I want. I was thinking about getting the lights within 7-9 inches but I dont want to push it.





















As you can see I felt that my ladies deserved more light and since im still able to keep my temps where I want it easily I decided to add 4 of my larger cfls to the mix.

The temps usually stay within the 76-79 range during the day and fall to a 71-74 night. Humidity has been in the 47-52 range which I think is great since my last grow suffered from random humidity changes since I needed to cool it with an AC unit. What I find crazy is that the temp has not raised at all even after lowering the hood to 10 inches and then adding the cfls.


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good!  I'm jealous that you have no heat problem because of the open space hehe keep it up!


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 16, 2010)

nice looking grow you got goin here man. im interested to see your ladies get bigger. im subscribed. check out my journal if you get a chance..


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 16, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> nice looking grow you got goin here man. im interested to see your ladies get bigger. im subscribed. check out my journal if you get a chance..


Hey thank you for stopping by and thanx for subscribing. Yea I can wait till they get bigger, everyday they are getting larger it seems. 

I normally try to post pics of any significant change at least once weekly so it will be sure to keep my subscribers interest


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 16, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Looking good!  I'm jealous that you have no heat problem because of the open space hehe keep it up!


Lol yea its been nice so far. With all those cfls and the MH its been around 78-80 normal temps so far. If I turn my heat on in the AM when its chilly it normally goes to about 83 but I dont mind because its only for a few minutes. I never have to use a light in the room so thats a plus, its always well lit. I cant wait to see how much they improve week to week. I was sorry to hear about your twin plant having to lose its sis-twin-mutant...lol 

All seem to be doing well.. I do have what seems to be a runt as all the others are on their second and third sets of leaves while this one is still struggling to get its second. Ill post pics of it tomorrow ive just been hoping it fills out with all this new lighting. In time...lol


----------



## elfweed (Feb 16, 2010)

Subbed. Lookin good, I like your setup. Good luck!


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good Growthspurt, I'll scribe. I am currently waiting for my 1st auto's. Being legal intown seems like it makes auto's a great choice. Goodluck and I hope to get some good tips for raising auto's, hehe.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 16, 2010)

RogueReefer said:


> Looks good Growthspurt, I'll scribe. I am currently waiting for my 1st auto's. Being legal intown seems like it makes auto's a great choice. Goodluck and I hope to get some good tips for raising auto's, hehe.



awesome.. so what autos did you get? ive tried the white dwarf auto as my first ever autoflower grow.. did a blackjack normal grow but didnt document it, now im back with autoflower since I love the way they grow.


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 17, 2010)

I ordered some lowryder from Nirvana.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice.. the first autoflower I wanted to try was the lowryder as well. But then I saw they had low ryder 2's and then before I knew it I ended up ordering some white dwarf autoflower lol.. first time so i wanted something cool sounding LOL


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

Just in case anyone is having issues telling male from female I first want to recommend Feminized seeds.. and if not here is the best picture explaining it.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

Just wanted to post a picture update since I was spending some time of the forums answering some questions. They are growing everyday and looking so good I just cannot wait till the flowering period.

Here are some pics I took just now.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 17, 2010)

any good links to read about autos? 

im liking the looks of your seedlings....ever smoke this strain or grown this strain before? post some pics of some nugs if you have.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> any good links to read about autos?
> 
> im liking the looks of your seedlings....ever smoke this strain or grown this strain before? post some pics of some nugs if you have.



As a matter of fact yes I do, Ive researched everywhere but the best info I found was on this site. Check this link There is so much info about the auto flowers there its a GREAT place to start.

Ive never had this strain before but Google reveals that AK-47 is a well liked strain and the auto flowering version is supposed to be both the strongest and highest yielding auto.

Just to mention though the 3 Pakistan Ryders seem to be the larger ones out of the 8. 

If you check the pics the PR's are the ones with the little stick in it. 

The one that has the large stick is the temp probe and that is an ak-47


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 18, 2010)

whats up man. your girls are doin great for 11 days. im at 3 weeks with the 2 i got and they are not too far ahead of you on this one as far as growth goes. i just switched over to 1000 watt from a small veg box with 4 100 watt cfls and one 24' fixture with the t5 flourescents. (40 watts)
they are LOOOVIN the new light source. its amazing how fuckin fat the stem is on the new growth but they are still waay behind. anyhow i just posted new pics in my journal since you last seen so check me out.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 18, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> whats up man. your girls are doin great for 11 days. im at 3 weeks with the 2 i got and they are not too far ahead of you on this one as far as growth goes. i just switched over to 1000 watt from a small veg box with 4 100 watt cfls and one 24' fixture with the t5 flourescents. (40 watts)
> they are LOOOVIN the new light source. its amazing how fuckin fat the stem is on the new growth but they are still waay behind. anyhow i just posted new pics in my journal since you last seen so check me out.



Hell yea man both of ours are looking goood. They really enjoyed when I added the 4 CFLS that I had from my last grow. I still have 3 more to add, each puts out about 4000 extra lumen (that's from the stealth hydroponics web page) 

So yea with that switch I bet they are loving it.

Already from the time Ive been doing this grow Ive seen how much faster and plump the plants get with a MH lamp (im sure the HPS its the same) compared to how it started with the CFL.

I have nothing against CFLS as they were my first and def save ALOT of money on electric, but a 400 watt shouldn't take up that much electric so hopefully it makes up with a larger/denser yield.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 18, 2010)

so for what reasons do you like having autoflowers?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 18, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Hell yea man both of ours are looking goood. They really enjoyed when I added the 4 CFLS that I had from my last grow. I still have 3 more to add, each puts out about 4000 extra lumen (that's from the stealth hydroponics web page)
> 
> So yea with that switch I bet they are loving it.
> 
> ...


i just use the cfls for side branch penetration now. for all those lil baby leaves underneath the big ones that dont usually see the light. they are lovin it. as far as cost goes. im not trippin on electricity. most oldschool air conditioners run 1000+ watts so do radiatior heaters. i have one sitting next to me that uses 1500 watts constantly. ( no it isnt on )
and it doesnt reallly make a difference in power costs when they are on. so i will run my 1000 watt mh, i am planning to either get an hps conversion bulb. or just buy a whole new 1000 hps system
and a 400 hps for veg and run my old veg box for clones. ( all in a 76'x76x76' tent) with no worries. i mean it might be a bit much to run in an appartment but in a house. that wont cost that much. nor raise suspicion to the power company. so i say go for the max yield and buy the big lights. they arent much more expensive if you know where to look.. i mean i know i only have 2 plants under this fatty light right now but i ordered 7 seeds from the attitude plus im about to buy a whide widow clone from a buddy and through it into dwc for a few weaks til shes big enough to take cuttings off of her. then its over. these girls arent gonna have ANY room to breathe...


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> so for what reasons do you like having autoflowers?



Well first I like their predictability (size, yield proportionate to what the seeds company advertises)

Also I enjoy not having to worry about having complete darkness, I have my setup in my home office in the corner in the open so I enjoy the freedom they give me with that. 

Plus when you grow in an open space heat is not really an issue. I am able to alot of light close to the plants and the temps stay very stable with the use of two fans.

When I have more space I will move my focus to better more exotic/medicinal strains but as for right now and my space restrictions auto flowers fit my lifestyle.

Another thing I can think of is with the right soil (in my case foxfarms organic ocean forest) I have no need to worry about veg nutes and start at 3 weeks with the bloom and be ready to go. Its less stress more enjoying the actual growth of the plant.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 18, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> i just use the cfls for side branch penetration now. for all those lil baby leaves underneath the big ones that dont usually see the light. they are lovin it. as far as cost goes. im not trippin on electricity. most oldschool air conditioners run 1000+ watts so do radiatior heaters. i have one sitting next to me that uses 1500 watts constantly. ( no it isnt on )
> and it doesnt reallly make a difference in power costs when they are on. so i will run my 1000 watt mh, i am planning to either get an hps conversion bulb. or just buy a whole new 1000 hps system
> and a 400 hps for veg and run my old veg box for clones. ( all in a 76'x76x76' tent) with no worries. i mean it might be a bit much to run in an appartment but in a house. that wont cost that much. nor raise suspicion to the power company. so i say go for the max yield and buy the big lights. they arent much more expensive if you know where to look.. i mean i know i only have 2 plants under this fatty light right now but i ordered 7 seeds from the attitude plus im about to buy a whide widow clone from a buddy and through it into dwc for a few weaks til shes big enough to take cuttings off of her. then its over. these girls arent gonna have ANY room to breathe...



Yea when I get to a bigger location then I will def look into more lighting but right now this is perfect, i will graduate and upgrade in due time though. I am looking forward to seeing the white widow overpopulation lol keep us updated!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 18, 2010)

right on. got any shots of grows from the past?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea when I get to a bigger location then I will def look into more lighting but right now this is perfect, i will graduate and upgrade in due time though. I am looking forward to seeing the white widow overpopulation lol keep us updated!!


yeah i havent really had any interest in growing for a year or so. didnt have the right place to set up. but i just kinda jumped into this grow head first. i started from scratch without any of the equipment i used in previous grows. so im still building up inventory as i move along in the process. all i have right now is half of a bag of FF ocean forest, some root tone rooting hormone and my lights. & my plans change all of the god damned time. i mean i know what i want to do in the long run. but i just keep seeing new methods that drag me in. like last night i was checkin out closetgrowths dwc bubbler setup and i am about to ditch soil altogether when me seeds come, & try to push this process just a little bit faster without having to drop 40 dollars PER 2 ft x2 ft flood tray, 60 bucks for 4 water pumps, etc etc for ebb and flow. dwc means all i need is a big ass bucket a pump and some airstones. shit i dont have time for this soil anymore ya know? ill hook you up with updates as they happen, which aint too much lately lol


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

Would I be able to use these bags for the whole grow? considering the ak's should get any taller than 40-60cm I don't think it would be tall enough to cause tipping..

Also is there anything recommended to place under my area to allow me to flush the soil if needed so the water can drain out and then evaporate as needed?


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> right on. got any shots of grows from the past?


Yea my white dwarf grow was my first ever.. i ended up with 4 out of 5 MALES so I ended with one lone female. It was nice though cause the bud was different very head high, enjoyed it, plus it was my first. You can check that out in my signature.

I had a second grow that was not auto flower and it was nice, black domina sativa.. i didnt have a journal on that but I got about 2 ounces. That was progressively better than my first so I can only hope that this is going to be even better.

Actually if you check my post history and search for black domina or sativa words you will see some pics of it. Along with some random bagseed that got INCREDIBLY huge and was eventually cut down.


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea my white dwarf grow was my first ever.. i ended up with 4 out of 5 MALES so I ended with one lone female. It was nice though cause the bud was different very head high, enjoyed it, plus it was my first. You can check that out in my signature.
> 
> I had a second grow that was not auto flower and it was nice, black domina sativa.. i didnt have a journal on that but I got about 2 ounces. That was progressively better than my first so I can only hope that this is going to be even better.
> 
> Actually if you check my post history and search for black domina or sativa words you will see some pics of it. Along with some random bagseed that got INCREDIBLY huge and was eventually cut down.


 
you should have collected pollen off of those males and made a batch of seeds..


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> you should have collected pollen off of those males and made a batch of seeds..



Yea today.. great idea... then.. if you would have told me that i would have looked at the post like you were crazy LOL

Ive learned so much in the course of the last year with growing and i just cannot wait to see what tommorrow holds. I really want to start my own medicinal service where I have a few patients that im responsible for providing with there medication for the year. I think that would be awesome. I want to get over to cali and attend the course at Oaksterdam university and get my certificate there.


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea today.. great idea... then.. if you would have told me that i would have looked at the post like you were crazy LOL
> 
> Ive learned so much in the course of the last year with growing and i just cannot wait to see what tommorrow holds. I really want to start my own medicinal service where I have a few patients that im responsible for providing with there medication for the year. I think that would be awesome. I want to get over to cali and attend the course at Oaksterdam university and get my certificate there.


yeah id love to do that as well. i am in washington where its just about as easy to get the card as it is in cali. im not legal right now but it is basically medicine for my own needs... i have severe anxiety/ depression. borderline bi-polar. and smoking really calms me down when i am raging.. basically this op is to fund my move into an appartment. i need to get at least a qp off of 10 plants in about 4-5 months from now. which sounds easy enough. but riight now im jobless. and my girl is on unemployment and we havnt been able to save ANY money. so this is my livelyhood ya dig?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Would I be able to use these bags for the whole grow? considering the ak's should get any taller than 40-60cm I don't think it would be tall enough to cause tipping..
> 
> Also is there anything recommended to place under my area to allow me to flush the soil if needed so the water can drain out and then evaporate as needed?


i dont have any expirience with autos but i dont see why not? i


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

by the way, i woke up this morning to find that one of the cfls was burning the edge of one of my leafs on my sativa. and on the indica some of the top leaves are yellowing around the edges. im wondering if my 1000 watt is too close. its 30 inches away for fucks sake. and i got a thermometer sitting on the edge of my pots soi know how hot it is RIGHT next to the plants.. ( its 78-84 degrees at all times  im depressed just thinking about how they even got burnt a little bit. they were getting to be so pretty


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> by the way, i woke up this morning to find that one of the cfls was burning the edge of one of my leafs on my sativa. and on the indica some of the top leaves are yellowing around the edges. im wondering if my 1000 watt is too close. its 30 inches away for fucks sake. and i got a thermometer sitting on the edge of my pots soi know how hot it is RIGHT next to the plants.. ( its 78-84 degrees at all times  im depressed just thinking about how they even got burnt a little bit. they were getting to be so pretty



damn I wouldn't even know the optimum for that, Ive found my 400watt is good @ 8-10 inches and the cfls are about 4-5 inches away. avg temp fluctuates from 78-81 during day and 72-76 at night. What is your average humidity?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> damn I wouldn't even know the optimum for that, Ive found my 400watt is good @ 8-10 inches and the cfls are about 4-5 inches away. avg temp fluctuates from 78-81 during day and 72-76 at night. What is your average humidity?


i dont have a hygrometer so im not sure. but it isnt much, im in a basement..iand thats what got me is my cfls were about an inch or 2 away from the plants,, (GOD DAMN they grew out fast...) i didnt count on having to move the light that soon


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> i dont have a hygrometer so im not sure. but it isnt much, im in a basement..iand thats what got me is my cfls were about an inch or 2 away from the plants,, (GOD DAMN they grew out fast...) i didnt count on having to move the light that soon



Yea they start growing fast with enough light... but thats always a good thing!!


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea they start growing fast with enough light... but thats always a good thing!!


yeah im just afraid that now that they got burned it might stunt the growth.. i need these to be healthy i want to get some decent clones in a week or so when i do uncl bens topping technique


----------



## Reiss (Feb 20, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

Reiss said:


> subscribed!



Nice to see you Reiss, I pretty much followed and read your whole AK/lowryder grow! I was really impressed with your results and look forward to some good ones myself.


Its crazy these ladies started showing sex already, they aren't but 2 weeks and some change in.


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 20, 2010)

now that i adjusted my lights and my fans it seems like the burn hasnt really spread, the newest set of leaves and the one that just matured arent burned just the fan leaves above the 2nd true node. so im pretty sure i should be all good.. i hope.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

Its crazy on the 14th day and already most of them have shown they are female. There are only two left that haven't shown, one being the one runt I have. 

Ive noticed that the Pakistan Ryders are darker than the AK-47's When I rub the leaves of either plant its a skunky/piney smell.. very nice if you ask me.

Here are some pics of the females.




























Here is the picture of the runt..








And here is all of them to show better view of size.

















So what does everyone think? 

Are they decent sized for 14 days? 

Also reiss when did yours start showing sex? 

See how on the runt the leaves look weird what would cause that?

I think everything should turn out good I have the HPS running now and should start blooming nutes at the end of the week.


Ive been watering about every 2-3 days and watching temps there has been no additives only FFOF soil and the nutes ALREADY in that.


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 20, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Its crazy on the 14th day and already most of them have shown they are female. There are only two left that haven't shown, one being the one runt I have.
> 
> Ive noticed that the Pakistan Ryders are darker than the AK-47's When I rub the leaves of either plant its a skunky/piney smell.. very nice if you ask me.
> 
> ...


lookin real good for 14 days man, preflowers already? thats just insane. wtf? i thin your gonna have a nice couple plants on your hands in a couple weeks


----------



## GreenScoundrel (Feb 20, 2010)

That is completely bananas for 14 days. These auto strains never stop amazing me. Good job man.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

GreenScoundrel said:


> That is completely bananas for 14 days. These auto strains never stop amazing me. Good job man.



Thank you, i really hope they do some amazing things.. im ready for it!!  


-----------------------------------

im thinking about a vertical grow sometime soon, maybe do like 20 ak-47's or something in a circle with the 400 watt hanging in the middle vertically with no hood.

I found someone on here that had it... seems to REALLY make better use of the light.
Check here


----------



## Oldreefer (Feb 20, 2010)

Good looking grow man....autos are great to grow as they are so fast and change quickly.....On my third auto grow right now.....Lowryder 2....real kick up smoke!
I am surprised at your autos showing sex so early....my experience is males will show first....around 18-20 days with females a couple of days later. I also found that they really take off after about 3 weeks....
Autos quench my thirst well.....yeah I've grown regs too but they take oh so long compared to autos.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

Oldreefer said:


> Good looking grow man....autos are great to grow as they are so fast and change quickly.....On my third auto grow right now.....Lowryder 2....real kick up smoke!
> I am surprised at your autos showing sex so early....my experience is males will show first....around 18-20 days with females a couple of days later. I also found that they really take off after about 3 weeks....
> Autos quench my thirst well.....yeah I've grown regs too but they take oh so long compared to autos.



My only issue with it showing so early is that im afraid that just means that they are gonna be small.. they didn't even get higher than 4 inches before showing..


----------



## Reiss (Feb 21, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> My only issue with it showing so early is that im afraid that just means that they are gonna be small.. they didn't even get higher than 4 inches before showing..


Mine were only a few inches when they showed sex, but they grew to be bushy, 2ft monsters  I wouldn't worry about the height. Take care of them and they'll reward you.


----------



## Lokee (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice looking man. I was doing all autos for a while the same way in my room in the corner open area is a bit easier to work with. As a matter of fact i just started 4 auto ak's and 2 la diva but i upgraded to a closed closet again. these ones i have going now are just finishing up my auto seeds then back to the regular exotics. i'll keep watching even though mine are in hydro. 

My avatar is one of my last auto hindu kush's.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

1) find a nice Female Auto (preferably a stable auto)

2) get some colloidal silver diluted in water

3) spray on female chosen in step one 

Spray the bottoms of your plants before they start to show sex. You should only need to spray that on once.

4) The female starts growing balls of pollen once it Hermies

5) Then take the pollen sac and pollenate your females. DO NOT pollenate the hermie as it will give you a high ratio of hermie seeds. 



I would post pics but I am not doing this now, just showing that there is a method and people have done this already. Found this info here


----------



## hardroc (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice grow man, scribed +rep to boot lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2010)

so how long is an average autoflower plant take? from seedling to ripening of nugs?


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Nice grow man, scribed +rep to boot lol



Thank you, hope you enjoy and feel free to comment as you like.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> so how long is an average autoflower plant take? from seedling to ripening of nugs?



From start to finish the average is 7-8 weeks.. the shortest is the speed demon which is 5 weeks. The longest I think is 8-10 weeks but im not to sure about that part.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems the better weather has cause the temp to rise a few up to about 83.6 and they seemed to drink all the water I gave the other day. I decided to start them on the Iguana bloom nutes, I used 48 ounces of water and 1 tsp of the bloom nutes. I mixed that up and gave each plant aprox. 6 ounces of water/nute mix. They still look the same so no new pictures, but the smell has changed in the room to a more fishy smell because of the rank ass iguana juice nutes..LOL but its all good I know my buds will eventually take over once they start. 


Temp right now: 79.4
humidity : 45%


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 22, 2010)

You are not able to see this by the pictures but the whole center is a very light green and tips only towards the edges turn a more normal green. The picture does show that its all wrinkly looking and I just want to know what that would mean. It looks sad compared to the others...lol

Note: this one has always looked different and has been smaller than the rest. Even before the bloom nutes.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 23, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> You are not able to see this by the pictures but the whole center is a very light green and tips only towards the edges turn a more normal green. The picture does show that its all wrinkly looking and I just want to know what that would mean. It looks sad compared to the others...lol
> 
> Note: this one has always looked different and has been smaller than the rest. Even before the bloom nutes.


Droopy green leaves--probably genetics and maybe overwatering too. But rest of the grow is looking really good! Subscribed and +rep again to you for your autoflowering prowess. I really wanna compare yields w/ you: White Dwarf vs. White Dwarf (in a non-douchebag way). You said you got 19g? I'm scrogin' mine w/ HPS, CFL, and LED--hopefully I can pull off the same if not better yield. Those Paki-Ryders are soooo healthy-looking.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea I have one really healthy paki and one AK.. im really looking forward to seeing how they work out. After this grow im getting a tent and doing a vertical grow. 

They have grown a bunch will post pictures tommorrow!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2010)

Id say genetics. Just the runt...acting like a runt. They are all getting the same treatment right? 

Lets see some more pictures.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello All!!!!

I woke up to this morning to a nice jump in size for the two lead AK + Pakistan ryders. I keep moving the positions around the light to see if I can get some more noticeable growth.

By placing them within a few inches of each-other by way of their spanning leaves I can wake up the next day to see how each plant maneuvered to still get the light and how much more they seem to grow especially when there is one right next to it.

Anyways without further ado here are my most updated pictures. enjoy and feel free to comment!!



















































The ones with the little sticks in them are the Pakistan Ryders along with the ones that have P.R on the bag. The others are AK-47's, there are two large ones best seen in pic one, the plant on the right is the largest Pakistan Ryder and the one in the distance (middle) in pic one is the largest AK-47.

What I find strange is how much each plant differs from each other, I mean I have two beasts... I have one horribly slow/small runt and one really dark green plant, one that has spots and then medium sized ones.

These pictures are less yellow than my others because I found the indoor light natural white setting, which fixed my issue. you learn something every day..lol


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Id say genetics. Just the runt...acting like a runt. They are all getting the same treatment right?
> 
> Lets see some more pictures.



yes all the same treatment and love  Those pics you requested are now up as well!!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

secretforestgarden said:


> Droopy green leaves--probably genetics and maybe overwatering too. But rest of the grow is looking really good! Subscribed and +rep again to you for your autoflowering prowess. I really wanna compare yields w/ you: White Dwarf vs. White Dwarf (in a non-douchebag way). You said you got 19g? I'm scrogin' mine w/ HPS, CFL, and LED--hopefully I can pull off the same if not better yield. Those Paki-Ryders are soooo healthy-looking.



I was able to get 38g off of one plant. I had 5 but 4 of 5 turned to be male, I would have had one hell of a first crop if I would have gotten feminized. (rookie mistake..lol)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you can pull off of yours and will be looking forward to watching it finish.

Yea the Pakistan ryders are surprising me as I only got them since they were avail in a 3 pack and thats exactly how much I needed. Plus I thought if anything went well with a AK-47 would be a Pakistan ryder LMAO... anyways gonna go roll a blunt and wake my love up with it.. ttyl


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice surprise to wake up to. Your babbies are gettin big.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 25, 2010)

Great man--really looking good. What kinda nutes you using? Humboldt, Advanced Nutrients, Fox Farm? With how good they look I can't imagine you're using Miracle Gro or some nasty Wal Mart stuff like that.

Few more questions (idk if they've been answered on this thread yet):
What's your run-off pH?
Temp?
Humidity?
What kinda soil mix are you using? Peat, pearlite (I can see that in the pics), bark, soil, vermiculite, dolomite? What brand?

Sorry to shower you w/ questions. Just thought it might be in the interest of this thread to have that info.


----------



## Flamestrains (Feb 25, 2010)

Scribed. those are some nice females you have there!


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 25, 2010)

That's what i'm talking about!!!! I too wll be going "VERTICLE" with autos!!!!! I saw the same thread and was hooked on this method!! "Maximum Use Of Light from a 400HPS!!! I will have on average "16 girls", (some will be whole plant pollinated for a seroius "seed run" with male auto ak47's ) maybe 3 or 4 diff girls of diff strains) Strains will be Auto ak47, Lowryder 2, Auto ak x Auto Blueberry, Buddah White Dwarf, (fems) and I just ordered from da tude' 10 short stuff Blue Hymilaya Deisel, 10 short stuff Russian Rocket Fuel and 10 of the Joint Doctor's NEW "Purple Jems"!! I will be doing a perpetual/stagger crop with all theses for bud and beans!!! Trying to harvest 16 bicthes every 4-5wks!!!! my goal, 1oz per plant dry..or a pound every month!!!!! I got all my supplies and trust me this shit cost TO DO IT RIGHT!! uSING a Clonebox with two 6" clip-on fans, a humidifier and a sunblaster 4' four tube HO light fixture, (20,000 lumens of blue light) to start the seedlings in jiffy plugs or rapid rooters , then put all the sprouts in 18oz cups filled with either pro mix or Miracle Grow Seed Starter for next 3wks till sexing.....then transplant the girls to 3 gal bags with Fox Farm Ocean forest with 30% perlite mixed in as well as dolomite lime and add some hydroton clay pebbles on top of soil, (to prevent the soil from being pushed around as well as to keep the top layer from drying out to fast which will encourage "more root growth" to "top layer" of soil<<this will not happen if NO pebbles are used, TRUST ME!) all in a HOMEBOX XL TENT, (56'X56"X78.75") using a 400w HORTILUX Hung vertilcally with 4 2' HO T5 blue floro tubes in all corners of tent for a total of 60,000 to 65,000 lumens!!! 6" windtunnel exhaust fan, (409 cfm) with 6" odor sok carbon filter, 12" oscallating fan, Co2 boost bucket, (on separate timer to cycle on/off for 15min, 4 times a day..... exhaust fan will also be on a separate timer to cycle off for 15min when Co2 is runnin) using fox farm soil and 3-part nutes--growbig/tiger bloom/big bloom and 3-part soubles--open sesame/beastie bloomz/cha-ching...blackstrap molasses, cal-mag, clearex, (for flushing), and some advance nutrients voodoo juice, phirana, and tarantula for the root systems.....an assoc. of mine used theses with his autos and got 1.5-2.5oz per plant dry!!!! was using 600HPS though, but nevertheless.....Go Hard or Dnt Go At All!!

p.s. neamatoads or lady bugs for insect control!!! (got some neem oil, safer soap, pyrintine spray for back-up)

GONNA START BEGINNING OF MARCH...IF ALL GOES WELL, MY FIRST HARVEST SHOULD BE THE BEG. OF MAY, THEN JUNE,JULY,AUG.,SEPT. AND SO-ON.....LET'S GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHATTA YA THINK?
may use a portable A/C for the upcoming Summer months...I live in hott azz florida!


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

secretforestgarden said:


> Great man--really looking good. What kinda nutes you using?


I just started them on Iguana Juice Bloom. Im keeping this all organic and ive heard alot of good things about Iguana Juice so I shall see. Any experience with it?



secretforestgarden said:


> With how good they look I can't imagine you're using Miracle Gro or some nasty Wal Mart stuff like that.


Yea it was my first soil grow coming from hydro and after much research the Fox Farms Ocean Forrest seemed best. I was able to skip the Iguana Juice Grow because of the sufficient nutrients in the soil.



secretforestgarden said:


> Few more questions (idk if they've been answered on this thread yet):
> What's your run-off pH?
> Temp?
> Humidity?
> What kinda soil mix are you using? Peat, pearlite (I can see that in the pics), bark, soil, vermiculite, dolomite? What brand?


Run off PH: 6.5
Temp: During the day 79-84
During the night 74-76
Humidity : 40-55 (has been fluctuating)

Soil : fox farms ocean forest but i recently added some vermiculite on top to level it out, whenever I move on the of bags around the soil shifts and the vermiculite mixes in little by little.

I originally wanted to put some perilite and knew I had some but lucky I read the bag before putting in as it was infused with Miracle Grow LOL.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> That's what i'm talking about!!!! I too wll be going "VERTICLE" with autos!!!!! I saw the same thread and was hooked on this method!! "Maximum Use Of Light from a 400HPS!!! I will have on average "16 girls", (some will be whole plant pollinated for a seroius "seed run" with male auto ak47's ) maybe 3 or 4 diff girls of diff strains) Strains will be Auto ak47, Lowryder 2, Auto ak x Auto Blueberry, Buddah White Dwarf, (fems) and I just ordered from da tude' 10 short stuff Blue Hymilaya Deisel, 10 short stuff Russian Rocket Fuel and 10 of the Joint Doctor's NEW "Purple Jems"!! I will be doing a perpetual/stagger crop with all theses for bud and beans!!! Trying to harvest 16 bicthes every 4-5wks!!!! my goal, 1oz per plant dry..or a pound every month!!!!! I got all my supplies and trust me this shit cost TO DO IT RIGHT!! uSING a Clonebox with two 6" clip-on fans, a humidifier and a sunblaster 4' four tube HO light fixture, (20,000 lumens of blue light) to start the seedlings in jiffy plugs or rapid rooters , then put all the sprouts in 18oz cups filled with either pro mix or Miracle Grow Seed Starter for next 3wks till sexing.....then transplant the girls to 3 gal bags with Fox Farm Ocean forest with 30% perlite mixed in as well as dolomite lime and add some hydroton clay pebbles on top of soil, (to prevent the soil from being pushed around as well as to keep the top layer from drying out to fast which will encourage "more root growth" to "top layer" of soil<<this will not happen if NO pebbles are used, TRUST ME!) all in a HOMEBOX XL TENT, (56'X56"X78.75") using a 400w HORTILUX Hung vertilcally with 4 2' HO T5 blue floro tubes in all corners of tent for a total of 60,000 to 65,000 lumens!!! 6" windtunnel exhaust fan, (409 cfm) with 6" odor sok carbon filter, 12" oscallating fan, Co2 boost bucket, (on separate timer to cycle on/off for 15min.. exhaust fan will also be on a separate timer to cycle off for 15min when Co2 is runnin) using fox farm soil and 3-part nutes--growbig/tiger bloom/big bloom and 3-part soubles--open sesame/beastie bloomz/cha-ching...blackstrap molasses, cal-mag, clearex, (for flushing), and some advance nutrients voodoo juice, phirana, and tarantula for the root systems.....an assoc. of mine used theses with his autos and got 1.5-2.5oz per plant dry!!!! was using 600HPS though, but nevertheless.....Go Hard or Dnt Go At All!!
> 
> p.s. neamatoads or lady bugs for insect control!!! (got some neem oil, safer soap, pyrintine spray for back-up)
> 
> ...



Thats what im talking about man, well I do hope that you follow my grow and let us know when you start. You need to have a journal even if its gonna be just a picture one. I wanna watch considering im going setting something like that up on my next grow. Ive been really interested in seeding one of these autos so I don't have to worry about seeds for some time. 

I was thinking about getting this for the next grow. Looks to be the perfect size for what im trying to do!

Perfect sized grow tent and its cheap

I know you can build your own but for that price and already being reflective inside im down.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

This Saturday will mark 3 weeks Officially!

Im very happy with the way they look at the moment. I wish a few of them would be larger but I dont know yet at this time if the ones that are the biggest just so happen to be beasts... 

I should start seeing a boost in growth and flowering come end of week 3 and thereafter so im def excited for next week, hopefully I can have some nice pics to upload!


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm def subscribed man......And yeah, I will start a journal as soon as I start...(gotta go buy a new camera) Will take pics of all the supplies before and after set-up too...! That tent your gonna buy maybe toxic..make sure to double chk...
But what I have, (Homebox XL) is pretty much the same size tent/space you will be using...(paid more than that price, but you get what you pay for..)
Here is the site I got mine from....http://4hydroponics.com/grow_room/homeboxXL.asp
they offer free "stelth" shipping on orders $250+

Lemmie ask you a question...How many bags of fox Farm soil did you have to get to fill those 8 bags?? (are they 2gal or 3gal?? dnt remember) If they are 3 gal, then I would jus by double what you bought....cause I will have on avg. 16 3gal bags!! 

Thanks! Stay Safe!



growthspurt said:


> --
> 
> im thinking about a vertical grow sometime soon, maybe do like 20 ak-47's or something in a circle with the 400 watt hanging in the middle vertically with no hood.
> 
> ...





growthspurt said:


> Thats what im talking about man, well I do hope that you follow my grow and let us know when you start. You need to have a journal even if its gonna be just a picture one. I wanna watch considering im going setting something like that up on my next grow. Ive been really interested in seeding one of these autos so I don't have to worry about seeds for some time.
> 
> I was thinking about getting this for the next grow. Looks to be the perfect size for what im trying to do!
> 
> ...


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 26, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> I'm def subscribed man......And yeah, I will start a journal as soon as I start...(gotta go buy a new camera) Will take pics of all the supplies before and after set-up too...! That tent your gonna buy maybe toxic..make sure to double chk...
> But what I have, (Homebox XL) is pretty much the same size tent/space you will be using...(paid more than that price, but you get what you pay for..)
> Here is the site I got mine from....http://4hydroponics.com/grow_room/homeboxXL.asp
> they offer free "stelth" shipping on orders $250+
> ...


They are 2 gallon bags but I was only able to fill each up to say 1.5 gallons. I then cut the tops of the bag so that the air can properly flow through and get the seedlings when they were small.

I will def have 2 bags next time even if its just for extra because I would have rather started them in 2 gallons of dirt. 

I might actually order some soon since I have two more Ak-47 seeds that I want to plant. Since they are auto's I can pretty much add them as I like and just put them on something to always be closest to the light.


I think im going to take your advice on that toxic issue because I was randomly searching online and came upon a thread that was mentioning how people were having issues with a random type of grow box... ill search on that brand some more. Thank you for that info!

Awesome about you getting a camera and the setup pics, im looking forward.. till then..


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 26, 2010)

Flamestrains said:


> Scribed. those are some nice females you have there!


Thanks hang around and watchem GROOWWWW!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2010)

looking good man...they seem to be growing fast!


----------



## DankBudds (Feb 28, 2010)

Like this thread.....subscibed...


----------



## CWL (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice plants , i have 3 auto AK-47 growing mine are a few days older. The seeds spilt feb 5, But the size is about the same.. I did move the light a foot higher and they grew a inch in day, there still only 7 inches high...but very thick...
keep the pictures coming . I will follow this to the end.. I can post a picture if you want to compare.. I'm waiting for my auto double diesel ryder seed to come this week.. I plan on putting a journal with them.. happy growing


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 28, 2010)

you really didnt answer my question......how many bags of ff ocean forest did yo buy to fill those 8 2gal bags then????

just left a shop around the way and they are selling them at $18 a bag!! (best price I found so far!) Also jus left wal-mart, forgot to buy some fans and epson salt.



growthspurt said:


> They are 2 gallon bags but I was only able to fill each up to say 1.5 gallons. I then cut the tops of the bag so that the air can properly flow through and get the seedlings when they were small.
> 
> I will def have 2 bags next time even if its just for extra because I would have rather started them in 2 gallons of dirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 28, 2010)

The bags should have a volume on the label...


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 28, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> you really didnt answer my question......how many bags of ff ocean forest did yo buy to fill those 8 2gal bags then????
> 
> just left a shop around the way and they are selling them at $18 a bag!! (best price I found so far!) Also jus left wal-mart, forgot to buy some fans and epson salt.



Sorry man I only had one bag and it couldn't fill all the bags up. I was able to fill 8 bags with about 1.5 gallons each before running out. I just cut the tops of the bags so it wouldn't be so deep in.

Cheapest I've found online is here for 6.95 for 12 quarts but I have not checked the shipping.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 28, 2010)

CWL said:


> Nice plants , i have 3 auto AK-47 growing mine are a few days older. The seeds spilt feb 5, But the size is about the same.. I did move the light a foot higher and they grew a inch in day, there still only 7 inches high...but very thick...
> keep the pictures coming . I will follow this to the end.. I can post a picture if you want to compare.. I'm waiting for my auto double diesel ryder seed to come this week.. I plan on putting a journal with them.. happy growing


Yea I will def have more pics im adding 18 more after I finish this. 

Post a link to your journal as soon as you get it started I love watching grows come along.

I measured all mine and they range from 5 - 9 inches. They are 22 days old today. 

Your more than welcome to post a picture or a few if you desire. I would enjoy comparing as well.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 28, 2010)

I was gone for most the weekend and it was nice to come home to a very bushy set of ladies. The sizes range from 5-9 inches and I would say a few inches change since Friday.

I fed them a total of a gallon of water mixed with 3 teaspoons of Iguana Juice on Thursday so im sure they enjoyed that. 

I was thinking about watering them today but figured Id wait another day since I can still feel a cool moistness when I do a finger test. Then I plan to wait another two days then give another feeding of the same as before. If by the end of the week and into the next I find them needing more I will adjust accordingly. 

So far everything is looking nice, hopefully it stays that way. I hope all who love pictures enjoy.. I would have gotten more close ups on other plants but I didn't want to remove them from the light so I chose just one. Enjoy! and comments please!!

Thank you all for subscribing I hope to see you guys around the whole time!! 





















[/IMG]


----------



## knetter420 (Mar 1, 2010)

looking great!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 1, 2010)

knetter420 said:


> looking great!



Thank you it seems everyday they just keep looking sexier and sexier lol!


----------



## CWL (Mar 1, 2010)

Well nice pics , here is my pics , mine are 24 days old. Just starting to bud , yours are changing faster. I just started the other day giving it fertilizer, that may speed them up.. pics make plants look yellow need new camera i guess.


----------



## CWL (Mar 1, 2010)

ok , they should be there now


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 1, 2010)

CWL said:


> Well nice pics , here is my pics , mine are 24 days old. Just starting to bud , yours are changing faster. I just started the other day giving it fertilizer, that may speed them up.. pics make plants look yellow need new camera i guess.



nice man they are looking good. What kind of light are you using? 

Yea the pictures will come out yellow unless you change the white balance on the camera to the one that if for florescent lighting..it then makes it whiter. cool trick i just learned if you see from the beginning of my grow some were yellow..lol


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sub'd those leaves look dark and shiney, nice and healthy. Nice job .


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 1, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Sub'd those leaves look dark and shiney, nice and healthy. Nice job .



Thank you see you around my friend!


----------



## CWL (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm using 400 HPS , the bulb is a year old so i dont think its as bright.. but when in room you need sunglass...the leaves are a dark green, All try that with the camera.. I'm new to autos , Ive been growing WW for years wanted to something different in my clone room..before i need it for outdoor crop....


----------



## Reiss (Mar 2, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> I was gone for most the weekend and it was nice to come home to a very bushy set of ladies. The sizes range from 5-9 inches and I would say a few inches change since Friday.
> 
> I fed them a total of a gallon of water mixed with 3 teaspoons of Iguana Juice on Thursday so im sure they enjoyed that.
> 
> ...


looking at those pics, you could have a Nitrogen or Magnesium deficiency, the slight yellowing around the edge of the leaves and the yellow patches are a give-away. I'd check it out before it gets worse.


----------



## weasel27 (Mar 2, 2010)

Subscribed! Just finished reading your white dwarf journal. Looks real nice.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 2, 2010)

Reiss said:


> looking at those pics, you could have a Nitrogen or Magnesium deficiency, the slight yellowing around the edge of the leaves and the yellow patches are a give-away. I'd check it out before it gets worse.



Hey thank you for the tip.. I have some Botanicare's "Cal-Mag" laying around from my previous grow.. that should do it! TY!!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 2, 2010)

weasel27 said:


> Subscribed! Just finished reading your white dwarf journal. Looks real nice.



Awesome welcome!!! yea that was my first grow so i really hope that I can get 8x as much yield this time


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 2, 2010)

dem girls are lookin great! and yeah that cal-mag should help out!


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Mar 2, 2010)

lookin good lookin good

i got some auto ak's i havent messed with yet

i reccomend the full line of fox farm nutes.. liquids and solids, to go with that awesome soil your using.. although its not totally organic (nutes) its GREAT stuff


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice plants..ill be around


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello all just wanted to give a nice picture update on my ladies. Not much (besides size) has changed much since my last update. I also placed them on a wooden table to elevate them so I can work on them easier (better on my back)

From my last pictures I was informed I may have a nitrogen or magnesium deficiency so I used some cal-mag the other day during a watering. I used about 2 tsp per gallon and used about 2 gallons.

The largest one at the moment is the Pakistan Ryder. I'm not to sure if I want to move the largest one directly under the middle of the light or if that would require the light to be raised higher and thus giving less light to the smaller ones.. I have added even more supplementary lighting via CFL's, I really hope that they are getting all the spots the HPS cannot get to.


Enjoy


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in  Ordered AK-47 Lowrider x2 today.

This is the part I hate.....the waiting....the paranoia.


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Hello all just wanted to give a nice picture update on my ladies. Not much (besides size) has changed much since my last update. I also placed them on a wooden table to elevate them so I can work on them easier (better on my back)
> 
> From my last pictures I was informed I may have a nitrogen or magnesium deficiency so I used some cal-mag the other day during a watering. I used about 2 tsp per gallon and used about 2 gallons.
> 
> ...


Fucking awsome dude . Man, what's the odor level like? I grew 3 Short Riders in a big home and every square inch of it reeked of reefer. So much so that my wife had a nervous breakdown. No more indoor growing for me.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 5, 2010)

You can def smell it when you walk into the room esp if the door was shut but other than that I don't see it as being a problem as of yet.....when you rub the leaves you can get a nice smell, and if you smell the bud areas you can get a strong whiff of a danky smell but very immature.. not quite where it can be..


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> You can def smell it when you walk into the room esp if the door was shut but other than that I don't see it as being a problem as of yet.....when you rub the leaves you can get a nice smell, and if you smell the bud areas you can get a strong whiff of a danky smell but very immature.. not quite where it can be..


Yeah bro no doubt, my Nirvana SR's smelled like pine + skunk, with a hint of fruit.

'Anxious to see when you yank and how much you yield!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 5, 2010)

Well for the best estimate on when I harvest would prolly be mid April.. but if these ladies need more time ill be the first to give it to them!


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Well for the best estimate on when I harvest would prolly be mid April.. but if these ladies need more time ill be the first to give it to them!


Very cool 

Don't be surprised though if your girls mature quicker. If they are anything like my SR's were, they seemed to finish super fast. 

Before I knew it, they were turning purplish on the calyxes and leaves. And my timing was good; I am stoned off my ass right now . My avatar pic is an SR.

Autos rock!! 'Don't know why some people diss them. Perhaps they have no commercial *pot*ential, but for fast turnaround and low visibility from neighbors and rippers, you can't beat them. Another benefit; less growing time = less chance of getting busted.

Besides, I'm an impatient motherfucker  I don't want to wait until October to smoke quality bud .

Only shwagg should be illegal.


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Topo said:


> Very cool
> 
> Don't be surprised though if your girls mature quicker. If they are anything like my SR's were, they seemed to finish super fast.
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet Snow Ryder.....i love the smoke of the SR it reminds me of the buzz i get from WW Bud. Amazing stone. I would love to try growing sum of that maybe in the next month. 

Topo you are so right about the timing of the Auto-Flowering Strains,mine usually finish in 70days or less. People that diss Auto's know nothing about breeding and stabilization because Auto's have come along way since the olden days, now there are over 100 strains and some of which are better than any "regular" weed i smoked. I would consider myself somewhat of an auto-flowering enthusiast, i just love them. 

My all time favorite is the Lowlife AK47 the first version because i just love some of the phenotypes that come out of this strain, i have had sum that come out really fruity and sum with a spicy taste, but overall just a great plant with amazing vigor and astonishing potency if you have the right conditions and nutrients. Not to mention i have gotten average yields of 80g and over per plant i am pretty happy. Another all time favorite which i have to mention is JD's Diesel Ryder, wow what an amazing plant with such an exotic taste that lingers well after the exhale, plus i get a really good celebral buzz which came in handy at alot of parties. I have got average yields of 60g from this auto and i hope to tweak it up to at least 80g.

I became a believer last year when i had a blue mystic which yielded 6 ounces from using AN Nutes, that bud is holding me till now! The only thing you said wrong is that Auto's don't have commercial potential because i myself have seen many fellow growers getting pounds and pounds of it, it all comes down to the right conditions, nutrients and lighting. Check out this pic of a commercial grow of Lowryder girls in a perpetual harvest.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Subscribed, keep it up


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Growthspurt, you're Auto's look like they are coming along well. I have yet to try the Pakistan Ryder i heard that's sum crazzy smoke. I have 10 Auto's going right now, half Ak47 and half Diesel Ryder and i have grown these for 2 cycles now and i am realli happy. I am definately going with some Snowryder and Pakistan Ryder the next time, your Pakistan Ryder looks like it's doing really well and the way you have it set up looks good because you have light coming from all angles that's good. I have heard that using MH the last 2 weeks gives you tighter and more potent bud so this time around i might try it out and see the result, i also always make sure i leave the plants in the dark for 2 days before harvesting to get resin encrusted buds. I personally think the MH thing is true because i have smoked MH and HPS bud, i know alot of old school growers who used to use nothing but MH and every time their bud realli gets me toasted plus their bud is usually really tight, not to say that HPS doesn't produce because i myself have got some amazing yields from HPS but in terms of potency i think the MH would win because i heard it makes the plant produce more THC as a result of giving of more UVB than HPS, the natural sun contains UVB so when you are growing indoors this is something which has to be supplemented. I think maybe my yield might suffer a bit but i still have well over 6 weeks left in the flowering cycle so a month of HPS should plump up the buds enough by the time i switch it back to MH for the last 2 weeks, i use my herb for smoke i am doing this cycle to save up for the summer plus by then i will have another cycle of SR and PR done and already curing, i like to cure my bud for at least 2 months before i smoke it, i think this gives the bud enough time to rid itself of chlorophyll and to aquire a taste only enjoyed by veteran smokers aka connoisseurs. I will definately be keeping up with this grow, overall a great job though.


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

AfrikanTZ3 said:


> Thats a sweet Snow Ryder.....i love the smoke of the SR it reminds me of the buzz i get from WW Bud. Amazing stone. I would love to try growing sum of that maybe in the next month.
> 
> Topo you are so right about the timing of the Auto-Flowering Strains,mine usually finish in 70days or less. People that diss Auto's know nothing about breeding and stabilization because Auto's have come along way since the olden days, now there are over 100 strains and some of which are better than any "regular" weed i smoked. I would consider myself somewhat of an auto-flowering enthusiast, i just love them.
> 
> ...


   

Holy shit!!! Wow!! I get stoned just looking at that!! And I think you have a point; when I switched over to HPS from MH, my plants stretched a bit. If I ever do an indoor grow again, I might go with MH (600) all the way.  And 80g's from an auto......are you serio?! WTF!!!

And I am more stoked now that you said the AK-47 was killer. Fucking A! It looks like I made the right(eous) choice


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 5, 2010)

AfrikanTZ3 said:


>



I have responses to the other comments but im still at work now, just wanted to say DAMNNN!! i would love to have that setup!!! I wonder how many watts each lamp is?


----------



## hazyintentions (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey man, things are looking nice. I'm gonna keep up with this because I've got a nice little 4ft^3 enclosure I usually use for vegging that I wouldn't mind putting some auto flowering strains in for shits and giggles. 

+subscribed


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 5, 2010)

Man you are so right!! And I too am a Auto fan....Quick ques. what size light you and what AN nutes you used to get 80g per from da Ak47?(for now my goal is 1oz per plant dry and hopefully get it up to a steady 2oz per) And I love that pic!!! SICK! I too will be doing a pepetual harvest of diff. autos...(GOING VERTICLE with a step set-up in 3 gal bags) 16 of them in 2 circles around a 400hps...(auto ak47, LR2, auto ak47 x auto blueberry and buddah white dwarf) will also be doing a massive seed run..(one girl of each strain pollinated with auto ak47 males!!) also jus ordered sum short stuff blue hymalayan diesel, mdanzig blue ryder, and joint doctors new purple jems!! my next order will be russian rocket fuel, diesel ryder and torn between snow ryder or white russian?
after that last purchase, no more buying beans!!!!! gonna breed like crazy and do some crosses ith all these................




AfrikanTZ3 said:


> Thats a sweet Snow Ryder.....i love the smoke of the SR it reminds me of the buzz i get from WW Bud. Amazing stone. I would love to try growing sum of that maybe in the next month.
> 
> Topo you are so right about the timing of the Auto-Flowering Strains,mine usually finish in 70days or less. People that diss Auto's know nothing about breeding and stabilization because Auto's have come along way since the olden days, now there are over 100 strains and some of which are better than any "regular" weed i smoked. I would consider myself somewhat of an auto-flowering enthusiast, i just love them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topo (Mar 5, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> I have responses to the other comments but im still at work now, just wanted to say DAMNNN!! i would love to have that setup!!! I wonder how many watts each lamp is?


400.....if I have any reading comprehension to speak of


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 6, 2010)

Topo said:


> 400.....if I have any reading comprehension to speak of



your post would leave me to presume that it mentions in his post with the picture that they are 400 watt... but when I read it again I do not see that....

so what do you mean? lol


----------



## kevy64 (Mar 6, 2010)

i see at 27 days your hairs are showing very well i`m at day 40 and the hairs are just starting to show on my ganga dwarfs is that normal or am i doing something wrong


----------



## Topo (Mar 6, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> your post would leave me to presume that it mentions in his post with the picture that they are 400 watt... but when I read it again I do not see that....
> 
> so what do you mean? lol


It means I'm probably trippin' on some good Short Rider shit, and likely hallucinated that the awesome grow set-up was lit up by 400w HID's. Either that, or it's written in invisible ink, and one can only see it when totally blazed.


----------



## Topo (Mar 6, 2010)

kevy64 said:


> i see at 27 days your hairs are showing very well i`m at day 40 and the hairs are just starting to show on my ganga dwarfs is that normal or am i doing something wrong


 
Personally, I *highly  *doubt it's what you have done. Perhaps it's the genetics.

The autos flower no matter what the light cycle, and unless you deprived or stressed the plant(s) of essential nutes, it's Mother Nature sticking to her own DNA "blueprint."


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone think its better to run MH all the way through rather than switch to HPS for flowering, Ive heard some varying opinions, but Im confused about how mh could be better for flowering...


----------



## Topo (Mar 6, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Anyone think its better to run MH all the way through rather than switch to HPS for flowering, Ive heard some varying opinions, but Im confused about how mh could be better for flowering...


Personally, I have no scientific evidence to prove the idea to be worthy, but I do recall that when I was vegging my babies under a 600w MH, the plants were so compact, you couldn't see the main stem on any of them.

I know the light needs for the plant changes when it flowers, but I also noticed some internode stretching just _2 days_ after I switched my bulb to HPS.

It seems as though the plants changed their growth pattern according to the light spectrum, as opposed to their normal flowering sequence.

But I'm probably wrong about this whole thing


----------



## kevy64 (Mar 6, 2010)

i don`t think that i stressed them because they have grown quite healthy as far as i`m cocerned one is an astonishing 33 inches tall right now. would them being under flouresents first make the difference.they were un them for about 21 days or so.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 6, 2010)

AfrikanTZ3 said:


> Growthspurt, you're Auto's look like they are coming along well. I have yet to try the Pakistan Ryder i heard that's sum crazzy smoke. I have 10 Auto's going right now, half Ak47 and half Diesel Ryder and i have grown these for 2 cycles now and i am realli happy. I am definately going with some Snowryder and Pakistan Ryder the next time, your Pakistan Ryder looks like it's doing really well and the way you have it set up looks good because you have light coming from all angles that's good. I have heard that using MH the last 2 weeks gives you tighter and more potent bud so this time around i might try it out and see the result, i also always make sure i leave the plants in the dark for 2 days before harvesting to get resin encrusted buds. I personally think the MH thing is true because i have smoked MH and HPS bud, i know alot of old school growers who used to use nothing but MH and every time their bud realli gets me toasted plus their bud is usually really tight, not to say that HPS doesn't produce because i myself have got some amazing yields from HPS but in terms of potency i think the MH would win because i heard it makes the plant produce more THC as a result of giving of more UVB than HPS, the natural sun contains UVB so when you are growing indoors this is something which has to be supplemented. I think maybe my yield might suffer a bit but i still have well over 6 weeks left in the flowering cycle so a month of HPS should plump up the buds enough by the time i switch it back to MH for the last 2 weeks, i use my herb for smoke i am doing this cycle to save up for the summer plus by then i will have another cycle of SR and PR done and already curing, i like to cure my bud for at least 2 months before i smoke it, i think this gives the bud enough time to rid itself of chlorophyll and to aquire a taste only enjoyed by veteran smokers aka connoisseurs. I will definately be keeping up with this grow, overall a great job though.


Yea my pakistan is so large now. I wish they all were that big. 

Im curious now to switch back to MH maybe for the last final weeks.

Another Idea would be to get another MH -HPS and run one of each (or a dual)


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 6, 2010)

kevy64 said:


> i see at 27 days your hairs are showing very well i`m at day 40 and the hairs are just starting to show on my ganga dwarfs is that normal or am i doing something wrong



Do you have pics? If visably they have been growing fine and you see progress daily then everything should be fine. I feel this Ak-47 has shown hairs WAY before any other plant ive grown including my white dwarf auto


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 6, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Anyone think its better to run MH all the way through rather than switch to HPS for flowering, Ive heard some varying opinions, but Im confused about how mh could be better for flowering...



I think while growing all in MH will have certain benifits of that spectrum you would lose the important parts of the HPS. I would think that having both during the grow would assist. I have my 400 w HPS and then 3 vegetative CFLS (same as MH would be) and then 2 Flowering CFLS (what the HPS would be) so I hope to benefit from both. 

In tests that ive read online it seems with just MH you get less yeild (maybe its more potent, dont know) with just HPS all the way you get more yeild (possibly more streching) then with HPS and MH you get more yeild and tighter buds (less stretching)

So in end I say use BOTH but of course only start seedlings on MH or HPS not both (to much light for little seedlings)


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah I think Im gonna run mh for first 4weeks or so, then add in one of my hps, so they get a nice full spectrum. They'll go in 5 gal pots with soil, so I hoping to see the potential of these auto's, this will be my first auto grow. I got 10 more to try outside this here soon, Ive heard mixed results but if its decent I'll probably go for a few cycles for some filler before the main outdoor is done. Anyways sorry for the rambling, but for some odd reason these auto's have me somewhat excited about different possibilities. Take Care E1, Peace


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Topo said:


> Holy shit!!! Wow!! I get stoned just looking at that!! And I think you have a point; when I switched over to HPS from MH, my plants stretched a bit. If I ever do an indoor grow again, I might go with MH (600) all the way.  And 80g's from an auto......are you serio?! WTF!!!
> 
> And I am more stoked now that you said the AK-47 was killer. Fucking A! It looks like I made the right(eous) choice


Ohh yeah the Auto AK47 is the bomb you just have to know how to treat her, and she will reward you with a hit that will knock yo ass cold...lol.

I am sure HPS makes plants stretch and the makes the buds plumpy, MH tends to keep plants short, and bushy, i also know for a fact MH bud is alot more potent and packs on amazing density. If you want yield go for HPS if you want killer bud go MH, if you want both traits then use both lamps

80g dry is just the beginning man i know people getting 100g and over per plant, that is the level i am trying to hit but i think i will have to get a 1000w for that, I am looking at the Ushio 1000W Dual-Core Bulb with HPS/MH mix into one, one of my buddy's is using it with amazing results (103g average) so i am going to give it a go, plus we both use the same nutes so i am convinced it's just the light that makes the difference.

More info on the Ushio 1000W Dual Core Enhanced Spectrum HPS/MH that i want to upgrade to













Ultimate full spectrum grow lamp
Super HPS and Super MH burner cores in a single body construction
Covers entire photosynthesis spectrum
Achieve maximum vegetative growth and maximum flower yield!
 Now, it is possible for convenient and energy saving single lamp operation throughout your plants growth cycle. High output MH and high output HPS burner cores enclosed in a single lamp body to achieve an enhanced full photosynthesis spectrum from a SINGLE LIGHT SOURCE!


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea my pakistan is so large now. I wish they all were that big.
> 
> Im curious now to switch back to MH maybe for the last final weeks.
> 
> Another Idea would be to get another MH -HPS and run one of each (or a dual)



I like the idea of the dual setup of both HPS and MH, and i think you should go for it, add a MH in there with the HPS and i am pretty sure you will giving your plants the full spectrum, it's like giving your plants natural sunlight or the next best thing at least because we all know natural sunlight is the best. I myself am i planning to upgrade to an Ushio 1000W Dual Core because my buddy is telling me great things about it so that's the way to go.


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> I have responses to the other comments but im still at work now, just wanted to say DAMNNN!! i would love to have that setup!!! I wonder how many watts each lamp is?


Each lamp is 600W from the last time i checked. They are using the Osram Plantastar, in my opinion the best HPS to use on e-ballasts not just because it's really reliable but because it's one of the the only bulbs which has the high rated PPF/D and it's ASP range is weighted well.


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Anyone think its better to run MH all the way through rather than switch to HPS for flowering, Ive heard some varying opinions, but Im confused about how mh could be better for flowering...


MH all through flowering is not ideal, what is ideal however is if you have both MH and HPS mixed in during flowering, this gives the plants the ultimate mix of spectrum like the sun does, you essentially get big, tight, potent buds from what i have seen. That is why i like to mix it up a little with the Auto's, i will use MH for the first 2 weeks or so until i see pistils then i switch to HPS to initiate a full flowering phase, this time though i would like to see what happens if i switch to MH for the last two weeks and i will post results for sure.


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> Man you are so right!! And I too am a Auto fan....Quick ques. what size light you and what AN nutes you used to get 80g per from da Ak47?(for now my goal is 1oz per plant dry and hopefully get it up to a steady 2oz per) And I love that pic!!! SICK! I too will be doing a pepetual harvest of diff. autos...(GOING VERTICLE with a step set-up in 3 gal bags) 16 of them in 2 circles around a 400hps...(auto ak47, LR2, auto ak47 x auto blueberry and buddah white dwarf) will also be doing a massive seed run..(one girl of each strain pollinated with auto ak47 males!!) also jus ordered sum short stuff blue hymalayan diesel, mdanzig blue ryder, and joint doctors new purple jems!! my next order will be russian rocket fuel, diesel ryder and torn between snow ryder or white russian?
> after that last purchase, no more buying beans!!!!! gonna breed like crazy and do some crosses ith all these................


Wow...those are sum really nice strains you will have going....and breeding is one of the best things you can do in fact i am already on that same tip because i really have to stop spending hundreds of dollaz at the seedbank, heck why not have ur own and make a magic strain that no one has....muhahaha....i feel like one of those evil scientists. 

My best tip to you is to use a bigger wattage light especially when doing so many plants, trust me i have seen the difference between 150w, 400W, 600W and 1000W, and the best is obviously 1000W in terms of yield and quality but 600W should be more than enough for your setup. 

I use the following to get yields of 80g or more per plant:

Vegetative Light: 600W Ushio Hi-Lux Gro

Flower Light: 600W OSRAM Plantastar

Grow medium: Promix HP Mycorise

Pot & size: 3 Gallon Gro Bags

Nutes given after first week before flowering begins: 1/2 recommended feeding of AN Sensi Grow A/B, B-52, Bud Candy, Mother Earth Tea Grow, Sensi-Zym, Tarantula, Bud Ignitor

Nutes given while flowering: 1/2 recommended feeding of AN Conno, Big Bud, Kushie Kush, Bud Candy, B-52, Bud Factor X, Mother Earth Tea Bloom, F1 Fulvic and of course Sensi-Zym. 

Other tips:
I use a 600W Ushio Hi-Lux Gro Lamp from day one because i think it really provides the seedlings with alot of usable light to explode in growth. I have literally seen plants go into super rapid growth phase once the true leaves start collecting the light for energy. I then switch to HPS when i see the sex to trigger an all out flowering frenzy, by the end i usually have 2-3 foot plants with good side branching, you can only get good side buds when you have a strong enough light to penetrate nicely deep in the canopy so thats why i suggest using at least 600W if you can because 16 is alot to push under one light so you want good light penetration. 

Check out my gallery and see for yourself what i mean about good side buds, i had a blue-mystic last year which gave me an average of 28 good budding sites per plant for a reg plant. Got a good 6oz's off that plant but i grew it for 3 and half months so the time put in was well worth it.


----------



## kevy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

well thanks topo i will just let them do their thing and see what happens like i said they look healthy so maybe i`m just a little impatient with it being my first indoor and my first with the auto flower i will try to post some pics


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! Great info there bro, THANKS!!! But I got the hortilux 400hps for 2 reasons; 1. TEMPS..(live in hot azz S.E. united states..summer iz coming!) and 2. Although I know more light/lumens is better with a 600hps, I was kinda following inbudwetrust grow journal with a 400hps and will use some dutch master liquid light & penetrator jus because i'm using a 400hps .....chk it out; https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html

Just was going to implement hiz idea with AUTOS....whatta ya think?

But it may not be a bad idea to use a 600hps with the same set-up though! (may have to buy a potable A/C or window mount A/C) What kind of ballast you using with that kind of bulb? and are those bulbs better than Hortilux??

Going to be growing in a 16sf area,,(Homebox XL, 56"x 56"x78.75") in 3 gal grow bags with FF ocean forest with dolimite lime & 30% perlite mixed in. a windtunnel 6 exhaust fan, (409 cfm) with a odor sok carbon filter. 16" oscallating fan, dehumidifier, damp rids and Co2 boost bucket... 
I'm also gonna have four 2' HO T5 floro's in each corner of tent for an additional 8000 lumens of blue lighting.. !My nutes will be FF grow big, tiger bloom and big bloom as well as FF open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha-ching...Also, some AN voodoo juice, tarantula, and phranaha. Some cal-mag, black strap molasses, superthrive, bio bizz bloom and clearex

32 autos seeds, (to get my target # of 16-20 female to male ratio) will be started/germated in a Clonebox using jiffy pellets in a germation station and then placed in 18oz party cups, with FF happy frog soil under four 4' HO T5's, (20,000 lumens) @ 20/4 till sexing...with a humidifier and 8" fan of course....[as a side note Clone box will also be used for hanging/drying when harvested....will add a 4" TD 100 S&P inline fan, 4" odor sok carbon filter, sum damp rids and a mini dehumidifier]

Remember I will be growing "vertical",(the light hanging 24" from the ground) with a step set-up, (8 plants in a circle on the floor 24" away from the light and 8 plants on a 18" step, 12" behind the ones on the floor, rotating when ness.) so you get more useable light than if you were using a hood/reflector...BUT more light is never a bad thing!




AfrikanTZ3 said:


> Wow...those are sum really nice strains you will have going....and breeding is one of the best things you can do in fact i am already on that same tip because i really have to stop spending hundreds of dollaz at the seedbank, heck why not have ur own and make a magic strain that no one has....muhahaha....i feel like one of those evil scientists.
> 
> My best tip to you is to use a bigger wattage light especially when doing so many plants, trust me i have seen the difference between 150w, 400W, 600W and 1000W, and the best is obviously 1000W in terms of yield and quality but 600W should be more than enough for your setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> Wow! Great info there bro, THANKS!!! But I got the hortilux 400hps for 2 reasons; 1. TEMPS..(live in hot azz S.E. united states..summer iz coming!) and 2. Although I know more light/lumens is better with a 600hps, I was kinda following inbudwetrust grow journal with a 400hps and will use some dutch master liquid light & penetrator jus because i'm using a 400hps .....chk it out; https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html
> 
> Just was going to implement hiz idea with AUTOS....whatta ya think?
> 
> ...


What a Sunday morning, wake and bakin some Sour Larry, a buddy of mine got some Elite Genetics cause he is a med patient and boy he grew them well. This bud he gave me came off some Sour Larry OGKush BX1, and trust me it tastes like lemonheads candy on my tounge every time i take a puff....lol. I can't wait till i get some clones the next time around this strain not only tastes amazing but gets me realli high 

The Ballast i am using is the the new dimmable purple Lumatek 600W with a new feature which pushes the bulb further than ever before with something called Super Lumens. The Ushio Hi-Lux Gro and Osram Plantastar are both made in Europe by companies who specialize in horticultural lighting, Ushio and Osram both created their bulbs with PPF/D in mind, and most importantly they created bulbs which are specially made for digital ballasts. Hortilux from what i hear has a different starting voltage from these two other bulbs that is why their lamps don't work well with digital ballasts, and most guys i know still run them in magnetic ballast because they have too much extra juice to ignite the bulb. I have nothing against Hortilux it's just that i can't use them in my ballast, even Lumatek told me to use only the Ushio and Osram, they said those bulbs were designed for ballasts like mine. 

i checked out inbudwetrust journal and i think you should go for it, the vertical set-up should give you more than enough light going to the girls as long as they are being rotated to light reaches all sides. I have seen many successful growers use these sort of techniques and get very good yields, i think you will definately benefit from using a 600W instead of 400W just because you want more light reaching your girls....like you said more light is never a bad thing, but if you are strapped for cash and just need bud the 400W should get the job done plus you said you will have sum Fluro's in the mix so i don't see why it wouldn't work well.

I am hoping to see some updates from Growthspurt, i want to see how those powerpuff girls are doin


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 7, 2010)

DAMM! I saw those Lumintek new ballast.... I have the regular lumintek 400. So your saying my hortilux 400hps is not gonna work well with my lumintek 400 digital? 

HELP!

So your recommending I get a 600w HPS Osram Plantastar bulb with that new dimmable lumintek ballast?? How much they run????
by the way, what are your temps like in the daytime???

Man i'm trying to get where u are....80g per plant on avg. is sick!!! (THAT WAS FOR AUTO AK47 RIGHT?) Hell if i can hit the 2oz mark per plant dry, I'M GOOD! AND I WOULD DEF. SPEND THE EXTRA $$$$$ TO GET THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH DEF WANNA SEE HOW GROWTHSPURT BABIES R DOIN TOO!



AfrikanTZ3 said:


> What a Sunday morning, wake and bakin some Sour Larry, a buddy of mine got some Elite Genetics cause he is a med patient and boy he grew them well. This bud he gave me came off some Sour Larry OGKush BX1, and trust me it tastes like lemonheads candy on my tounge every time i take a puff....lol. I can't wait till i get some clones the next time around this strain not only tastes amazing but gets me realli high
> 
> The Ballast i am using is the the new dimmable purple Lumatek 600W with a new feature which pushes the bulb further than ever before with something called Super Lumens. The Ushio Hi-Lux Gro and Osram Plantastar are both made in Europe by companies who specialize in horticultural lighting, Ushio and Osram both created their bulbs with PPF/D in mind, and most importantly they created bulbs which are specially made for digital ballasts. Hortilux from what i hear has a different starting voltage from these two other bulbs that is why their lamps don't work well with digital ballasts, and most guys i know still run them in magnetic ballast because they need that extra juice to ignite the bulb. I have nothing against Hortilux it's just that i can't use them in my ballast, even Lumatek told me to use only the Ushio and Osram, they said those bulbs were designed for ballasts like mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 7, 2010)

They are doing good, i cant wait till my next grow cause ima have a tent and and additional 400 watt in a vertical setup. All this info is really good, Im thinking one 400 watt MH and one 400 watt HPS in the tent for the vert grow. I will post pictures either today or tommorrow. They are def getting bigger but im trying to a few of the smaller plants up to par before the next photoshoot!


----------



## pseudo judo (Mar 7, 2010)

nice work, read the whole thread looking forward to seeing your results. 
that colloidal silver tip was the shiznit. thnks
+repp


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> DAMM! I saw those Lumintek new ballast.... I have the regular lumintek 400. So your saying my hortilux 400hps is not gonna work well with my lumintek 400 digital?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> ...


If i were you i wouldn't worry about running the 400W Hortilux with the lumatek.....when i had my old lumatek ballast the company said don't run Hortilux bulb, the digital ballasts were blowing the bulbs because of the high ignition voltage. Now i am learning that the new lumatek ballast like the dimmable one i have even the regular one has been changed to ignite the lower 1000-200KV bulbs like Hortilux, the bulbs i am using now have a much higher ignition voltage of 4000-5000KV. So if i were you i would not worry the lumatek should fire your bulb properly, sorry if i scared you but i was just listening to my hydro guy and what lumatek support told me when i got my first lumatek. 

My temps are averaging 27 degrees during the hottest part of the day. Every other time my temps are a steady 25 Degrees and i think that range really makes my powerpuff girls happy.

The Osram or Ushio 600W would do you really good if you want the yields which i am getting, plus i think the main thing is having more wattage which in the end means alot more light converting into energy for your plants. YES the strain is the Lowlife Auto AK47 Original Version (AK47xLowryder) which is giving me avg yields of 80g per plant, i also get some really good phenotypes some are really fruity and some are more spicy (because of the sativa genes), overall a really potent strain if grown under right conditions. 

You can easily hit 2oz's and more with a 600W and if you say that you are willing to spend the extra $$ then this is what i suggest.*

$200-$220 
Lumatek 600 watt Dual Voltage Electronic ballast (120V or 240V) Super Lumens 

INFO:
*http://www.lumatek.ca/proddetail.php?prod=lumatek600-dualSL
* 
$100
OSRAM Plantastar 600W HPS (Initial 90,000lumens)

INFO:
*http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=4732

http://www.osram.com/_global/pdf/Professional/General_Lighting/High_pressure_discharge_lamps/105S004GB_PLANTASTAR.pdf

*OR

$115
Ushio 600W Super Enhanced HPS (Initial 97,000lumens)
*http://www.ushio.com/products/horticulture/hiluxgro.htm
*
So total you are looking at aroung $350 with shipping for a 600W system that runs more efficiently and cooler than the 1000W. If you are going to run this system on a vertcal set-up you will definately need an AC unit to cool things down.

I will post my exact guide which i use when growing Auto's. I learnt my techniques from alot of fellow friends who grow not only for the best quality bud but also the best yielding, by the way they all use AN Nutes probably because their from BC..hehe, even alot of veterans i know are getting unheard of yields even with the AN organic line, i mean over 100g per auto-plant, but their set-ups are CGE grow rooms it's basically used by alot of successful commercial growers, it is very safe and recycles the air instead of exhausting it outside.

If you want to see a real CGE Grow Room check out this link, it shows one millionare who shows his set-up and you will notice he says:
*http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3368.html
In all commercial grow houses I visited, growers were using Advanced Nutrients products, but one grower had reservoirs containing General Hydroponics (GH) nutrients alongside his Advanced Nutrients reservoirs. He tested GH FloraGrow, FloraBloom and FloraMicro against Advanced Nutrients Sensi Pro Two Plus formula. The GH nutrients gave him 1.2 pounds per light with "Jamaican clones." The Advanced Nutrients Two Plus program gave him 1.9 pounds per light with the same type of clones.

Growers cited ease of use and increased bud weight and resin production as their reason for using Advanced Nutrients products. All the commercial growers who provided access for this article use Advanced Nutrients Final Phase to flush plants during the last week of flowering. They also use the company's Wipeout formula, along with two hours at 10,000 ppm CO2, to kill mites and other problems between crops.

*I added that part because i know alot of people don't really use the whole Advanced Line and they don't realize what they are missing in terms of yield and overall quality. Especially the new AN Conno which is light years ahead of any other flowering nutrient in the world. I would highly suggest you use the at least the Conno and the additives you already have should work well, if you want extra large harvests you have to use the crem da le crem of base nutes. Check out this medi grower using Advanced nutes Conno and for veg he uses the Micro Grow Bloom formula, his yields will be amazingly huge i tell you!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3IYLv7jwYg


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 7, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> They are doing good, i cant wait till my next grow cause ima have a tent and and additional 400 watt in a vertical setup. All this info is really good, Im thinking one 400 watt MH and one 400 watt HPS in the tent for the vert grow. I will post pictures either today or tommorrow. They are def getting bigger but im trying to a few of the smaller plants up to par before the next photoshoot!


I can't wait man....i am looking forward to seeing how your girls come along, the new set-up with a tent will surely help you achieve some killer yields...good luck man....i am going to back to this Sour Larry Bud now i am gettin toasted.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2010)

wow man werent these seedlings about a month ago?


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 8, 2010)

AfrikanTZ3 said:


> I can't wait man....i am looking forward to seeing how your girls come along, the new set-up with a tent will surely help you achieve some killer yields...good luck man....i am going to back to this Sour Larry Bud now i am gettin toasted.


That sour larry bud sounds great i wish I had some right now...can you post me some. LOL. unfortunately today is a rare dry day for me


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> wow man werent these seedlings about a month ago?



LOL yea its amazing how much they grow. I just had to tie down the top of the pakistan ryder because it was about 5 inches taller than the other tall AK-47 . I just tied it down some and almost immediately it started growing upward again. I said I would be posting pics today so as promised I will, I work till really late so it wont be till the end of the day.


----------



## Topo (Mar 8, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> That sour larry bud sounds great i wish I had some right now...can you post me some. LOL. unfortunately today is a rare dry day for me


Going "dry" is the worse misery of all.

'Hope you find  ASAP.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 8, 2010)

In this time of need I disagree with your signature... 

If I have weed, I can get money, if I have money I can get weed.. they are both needed in my life's equation.


----------



## Topo (Mar 8, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> In this time of need I disagree with your signature...
> 
> If I have weed, I can get money, if I have money I can get weed.. they are both needed in my life's equation.


That's where you have better luck/connections than I. I have had more days when I had cash, but everyone is "out" or "dry." It goes on for weeks.

Money is green, but you can't smoke it.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea my dry is meaning my wallet is dry... i highly doubt my people here would get dry... they always calling me asking if I need.


----------



## Topo (Mar 8, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea my dry is meaning my wallet is dry... i highly doubt my people here would get dry... they always calling me asking if I need.


 
I wish you lived next door.......


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 8, 2010)

You never know..Lol


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 9, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> You never know..Lol


Man i feel for you....i hate those dry spells . I myself used to have them years ago but now i know so many fellow growers who exchange their bud with me alot, like the Sour Larry was a friend of mine who grew it from seed, and he gave me a OZ to sample, i get some friends who give me more but when i get i always give, and when i always give i get so it just works out. 

I remember last year when i pulled in 3 lbs outdoor, i grew some MK Ultra, Morning Glory & Sum Kilimanjaro, i gave away more than half i was left with only 1.2lbs when i was done giving charity. But now when i have nothing to smoke but one variety my friends hook me up with OZ's of their latest bud, that way i am never dry. 

I know soon you will have some really strong bud so just hold in there, the strains you are growing are not only very strong in terms of potency, but also their yields should be generous too. So you mite be dry now but not for long at all.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 9, 2010)

OKAY..! You have sent me some much good info in that one post, that I read it 5 times!!!!
So here's the deal...I went ahead and did it!... I ordered the Plantastar 600W (got it for $99 + $15 shipping) I reserched it and all i can say is dammit man!! And I also ordered the Lumatek 600 watt Dual Voltage Electronic ballast (120V or 240V) Super Lumens, (got it for $179!) read up on it via the link you sent...this is one cool azz ballast!!

And when you do get a chance, please do send your grow guide for AUTOS! I alwayz wanna learn new techniques to get that MAX YIELD!!

Its also kinda crazy because when I was looking at what kind of nutes to buy, I was torn between the Advance Nutrients line vs. the Fox Farm line. Guess I shouldv'e went with the AN...but I did get their root stimulators...Voodoo Juice, Tarantula and Phirana. as we all know nutes CO$T, so it doesn't make sense to by a whole new set...(or does it?? lol!)

Anyways, so you say to at least get the AN Conno for flowering and use with my Fox Farm nutes?? (will I be subsituting this in place of my Fox Farm flowering nutes? [big bloom/tiger bloom] I also have Fox Farms Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching, which is used during flowering..
Trust me, you are a insparation and I really appricate all the info and help!

Oh, last thing...HEAT ISSUES.. which is why i got the 400w in the first place...
I have my Homebox XL in a reg. sized bedroom AND a Clonebox, (4 bulb 4' HO T5) in the same bedroom closet. The bedroom does have an A/C vent in the cealing, but wont really use that to cool the room..(would raise the light bill to much and make the "ENTIRE" house to cold) 
So my only option would be either a window mount A/C or a portable one.. here is the problem, the window mount unit is cheaper but my window is one that open sideways, not up and down..i was wondering could one of those window mount A/C units be mounted sideways and not damage it as well as be effective??? If not, then I guess it would have to buy a portable one...DAMM EXPENSIVE!! $300-$400!! I did a test run for an hour with the clonebox..(have a 8" fan blowin on low for the younglings and two 6" clip-on fans on low blowing dwn on the light fixture and a humidifier<didnt turn on) and wouldn't you know it the temps got up to 96 degress!!!! So I was thinking about getting a 4" S&P TD-100 inline fan connected to a 4" odor-sok to exhaust that hot air and bring in fresh air, (A/C air) via passive intake...would that solve my high temp problem in the clonebox??

Anyways if I do have to get the portable one, would i just put that anywhere in the room, set it to say 70* and would that make the heat in my tent, (with the 600w plantastar) be a comfortable temp?? via my exhaust fan,(409CFM) pulling out the stagnat air and one of those cheap 6" booster fans bringing in fresh,(A/C air)?? [[ Will be doing a active air intake set-up with backdraft dampers on both intake and exhaust fans because will be using Co2 boost bucket..15min four times a day...

whatta ya think? any sugg.?? thanks again!! A++rep to ya!
HU$TLE HARDER/HU$TLE SMARTER!

**EDIT** Is AN Conno, Connoisseur A or B?? and I read it says for hydo.....



AfrikanTZ3 said:


> If i were you i wouldn't worry about running the 400W Hortilux with the lumatek.....when i had my old lumatek ballast the company said don't run Hortilux bulb, the digital ballasts were blowing the bulbs because of the high ignition voltage. Now i am learning that the new lumatek ballast like the dimmable one i have even the regular one has been changed to ignite the lower 1000-200KV bulbs like Hortilux, the bulbs i am using now have a much higher ignition voltage of 4000-5000KV. So if i were you i would not worry the lumatek should fire your bulb properly, sorry if i scared you but i was just listening to my hydro guy and what lumatek support told me when i got my first lumatek.
> 
> My temps are averaging 27 degrees during the hottest part of the day. Every other time my temps are a steady 25 Degrees and i think that range really makes my powerpuff girls happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! I just read the whole thread and I must say I am impressed. A LOT of good info. SUBSCRIBED.
I will be starting an Auto AK47 grow any day now in my new cab. I am fine tuning it now so as not to waste the beans I have collected. 
I have read so much and have so many ideas that it will take several grows to settle on a method but my first attempt will be the Auto AKs in Autopots w/ coco to get a quick crop. As it flowers I will be starting a Bubbleponics unit to have another ready for flowering. Hopefully on a staggered schedule I can harvest every 60 days or so.
Great stuff man...Keep up the good work!


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 9, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> OKAY..! You have sent me some much good info in that one post, that I read it 5 times!!!!
> So here's the deal...I went ahead and did it!... I ordered the Plantastar 600W (got it for $99 + $15 shipping) I reserched it and all i can say is dammit man!! And I also ordered the Lumatek 600 watt Dual Voltage Electronic ballast (120V or 240V) Super Lumens, (got it for $179!) read up on it via the link you sent...this is one cool azz ballast!!
> 
> And when you do get a chance, please do send your grow guide for AUTOS! I alwayz wanna learn new techniques to get that MAX YIELD!!
> ...


I am glad to hear you upgraded your set-up to 600W, now you will see a big difference in growth rates and yield that is guaranteed. Just set-up a good ventilation system and that heat will go away, you can try and look for a used portable AC to save sum dough i know it's expensive but a good investment. The Inline fan should take care of the hot air while you have cool air coming in, your idea is good just make sure the fan is in close proximity to the lamp to ensure all the heat is being removed efficiently.

In terms of using the AN Connoisseur, it is okay to use it in the medium you are using because FF Ocean forest balances the PH between 6.3 and 6.8, and that is perfect for AN Conno because it makes sure all base and micro nutrients are available at a PH of 6.3 in soil, so as long as you maintain it at 6.3 you should have no problems. Read the label below and you will see right above the feeding chart it says soil, hydroponic and coco, and it says which PH to maintain it at. From what i remember you added dolomite lime to your mix so your PH over a long period of time will stay steady, that is perfect. You have to get PartA and PartB because each part has to be mixed in separately, you mix in PartA into the water and stir and let it sit for min, then add in part b and stir. You cannot add both PartA and PartB at the same time it will lock out the nutrients in both parts. The additives have will work great even the FF ones, plus your roots will have alot of beneficial bacteria and endomycorrhizal and ectomycorrhizal fungi so naturally your roots will hold some nutrients and feed the plant when it's hungry. I know the FF Bloom Boosters you have recommend giving feeding every other watering so make sure you follow that schedule with the Conno to ensure that you are getting optimum nutrient availability.

Your flowering nutrient schedule should look like this: (Based on every other feeding) (AN Calculation is from AN Nutrient Calculator which should always be used instead of feeding chart on bottle, that feeding chart is just a rough guideline)
1/2tsp Conno week 1-2, then go to 3/4tsp for week 3, 4, 5, 6, for week 7 go back to 1/2tsp (per gallon)
1/4tsp Open Sesame for first 2 weeks (per gallon)
1/4tsp Beastie Blooms, ChaChing week 1 to 2, in week 3-7 you can use 1/2tsp but try it for a week first to make sure there is no burning (per gallon)

I would also highly suggest you get a b vitamin supplement as this will help your girls fight any sort of stress, try to get the AN B-52 it contains alot specific forms of B-Vitamins, Kelp Meal, Folic Acid, Seaweed Extract, and Ascophyllum nodosum extract which has been proven to skyrocket metabolism and floral growth, i think it is around $40-$50 but well worth it because in the first week when in the veg cycle all i feed is a half solutions of B-52 and i see amazing growth patterns. Whenever i buy AN i don't look at the price i look at the quality and because i use half feedings i get alot of use out of it, so don't worry about the price just think about the harvest, the Conno and B-52 will probably go for around $150 for both. Alot of growers ignore giving B-Vitamins but they don't realize that even plants need B-Vitamins and even though they synthesize them it uses alot of energy and resources, energy and resources which could be going towards your building bud. So by supplementing your girls with B-52 you enable them to focus their energy on building you big dense buds. 

AN Conno Label
http://www.advancednutrients.com/product_label_pdfs/ConnoisseurPartA_label.jpg

AN Conno Product Info Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZgnMWS52c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z62AJGr8mK0

AN B-52 INFO
https://www.advancednutrients.com/advancepedia/product.php?productID=2&catID=23

Hope everyone is learning a thing or two from this thread.....let me go back to smokin this fire og kush given to me yesterday by an old friend, and you can bet it's fire because he used AN for the first time and came to me a believer....here is a bud shot for everyone


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *AfrikanTZ3* 
Hope everyone is learning a thing or two from this thread.....let me go back to smokin this fire og kush given to me yesterday by an old friend, and you can bet it's fire because he used AN for the first time and came to me a believer....here is a bud shot for everyone




[/QUOTE

I have learned a lot of good stuff from your posts Afrikan. That's some really good info. I have taken a cue from you also and started to get my lights and nutes ordered. Appreciate it bro.....+Rep


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thnx alot guys....i am glad you guys are taking in the advice, i am going to start a new batch of Auto's next month and for sure i will start a grow journal for all to see....but for now i am in early flowering with my Auto AK47 & Diesel Ryders (check out my photo gallery in my profile for pics), plus i got some Sharksbreath and LA Woman in veg right now so by next month they will be massive for flowering, just like i like it. Next month i will get try some Pakistan Ryder like Growthspurt's (This strain must be bomb cause anything from the kush zone is deadly stuff....narcotic like buzz . Plus i will grab some Lowlife AK X Diesel and some Diavolo from Delicious Seeds . I will only do max 6 plants because i don't need that much for the summer but an extra pound of sum of mary janes flowers wouldn't be bad . This time i am breeding at least 1 male with a female so i get a couple of hundred if not thousands of seeds for free.....i might mix some of the AK47XDiesel with the Diavolo, i think that would create a really new radical mix of potent herbals.....only time will tell...as Bob said.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW! JUS F****** WOW!! All this info should CO$T! LOL! nahh, I'd rather it jus how I'm getting it....

Anywayz, jus a bit confused on a couple of things.....when you say wk 1-2 for the Conno, beastie bloomz, cha-ching and open sesame do you mean wk 1-2 of flowering OR do you mean wk 1-2 from the very START?? (also, do you wait for the first week to finish to start week 1??)
Next, when you say make sure the fan is in close proximity to the lamp, what do you mean exactly??? I will have a 6" inline booster fan on the bottom of tent, (active air intake) and a 6" windtunnel exhaust fan,(409CFM) wid 6" odor-sok above the lamp.(remember i'm doin verticle), so lamp may be 2'-3' away from lamp or even more if i put the exhaust fan on top of tent..(outside) for a cooler running fan and cooler enviorment inside tent...whatta ya think???

As far as the AN B-52 I may get it, but let me ask you this....I have some Superthrive B+ supp. does that have the same B vitamins as B-52?? (dont know) Let me know, because I wanna get this order out today! Oh, when should I start using the AN voodoo juice, phirana and tarantula...? Again, thanks for teaching me your secrets to BIG/HEAVY YIELDS 




AfrikanTZ3 said:


> I am glad to hear you upgraded your set-up to 600W, now you will see a big difference in growth rates and yield that is guaranteed. Just set-up a good ventilation system and that heat will go away, you can try and look for a used portable AC to save sum dough i know it's expensive but a good investment. The Inline fan should take care of the hot air while you have cool air coming in, your idea is good just make sure the fan is in close proximity to the lamp to ensure all the heat is being removed efficiently.
> 
> In terms of using the AN Connoisseur, it is okay to use it in the medium you are using because FF Ocean forest balances the PH between 6.3 and 6.8, and that is perfect for AN Conno because it makes sure all base and micro nutrients are available at a PH of 6.3 in soil, so as long as you maintain it at 6.3 you should have no problems. Read the label below and you will see right above the feeding chart it says soil, hydroponic and coco, and it says which PH to maintain it at. From what i remember you added dolomite lime to your mix so your PH over a long period of time will stay steady, that is perfect. You have to get PartA and PartB because each part has to be mixed in separately, you mix in PartA into the water and stir and let it sit for min, then add in part b and stir. You cannot add both PartA and PartB at the same time it will lock out the nutrients in both parts. The additives have will work great even the FF ones, plus your roots will have alot of beneficial bacteria and endomycorrhizal and ectomycorrhizal fungi so naturally your roots will hold some nutrients and feed the plant when it's hungry. I know the FF Bloom Boosters you have recommend giving feeding every other watering so make sure you follow that schedule with the Conno to ensure that you are getting optimum nutrient availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## AfrikanTZ3 (Mar 11, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> WOW! JUS F****** WOW!! All this info should CO$T! LOL! nahh, I'd rather it jus how I'm getting it....
> 
> Anywayz, jus a bit confused on a couple of things.....when you say wk 1-2 for the Conno, beastie bloomz, cha-ching and open sesame do you mean wk 1-2 of flowering OR do you mean wk 1-2 from the very START?? (also, do you wait for the first week to finish to start week 1??)
> Next, when you say make sure the fan is in close proximity to the lamp, what do you mean exactly??? I will have a 6" inline booster fan on the bottom of tent, (active air intake) and a 6" windtunnel exhaust fan,(409CFM) wid 6" odor-sok above the lamp.(remember i'm doin verticle), so lamp may be 2'-3' away from lamp or even more if i put the exhaust fan on top of tent..(outside) for a cooler running fan and cooler enviorment inside tent...whatta ya think???
> ...


OK let us clear this up:

The AN Conno and your FF additives should only be used after seedling stage is done (first 2 weeks), do not use it before as the plants roots can burn from the nutrients if fed too early. My growing medium doesn't contain enough food to feed the plant enough for the first 2 weeks that is why i feed after the first week, your medium has nutrients in it so you don't need to start feeding until the seedling stage has ended (first 2 weeks usually) then it should be safe to start feeding your girls without burning them.

If i were you i would start your girls on just B-52 for the seedling/veg stage or use a simple kelp formula if you want to save some dough, you can't really compare Superthrive to B-52 because B-52 is much more than just vitamins it contains a host of other beneficial extracts not found in any other supplement, but Superthrive is a b-vitamin so give a little to the girls to boost them up. In the seedling/veg stage you start giving your girls the AN root stimulators until the second week of flowering then stop, you want to establish a really extensive root system before your Auto starts to fully flower because it will need that extensive root system to feed itself efficiently. I also wanted to mention that when using these AN root stimulators you need to supplement them with something to feed on to keep them alive, i mean you should have some carbohydrates like AN Carbo Load or Bud candy, these feed those beneficial bacteria and keep them alive in your soil. So while you are getting the B-52 you might as well get Bud-Candy too, it will greatly increase size, smell and taste too so it's worth it. I use it from the seedling stage up until the last week of flowering.

So this is what your seedling stage should look like:
Week1 - 0.76G of Pirahna & Tarantula, 0.76ml of Voodo Juice, 2.5ml of B-52, 1ml of Bud-Candy (Per Gallon)
Week2 - 1.14G of Pirahna & Tarantula, 1.14ml of Voodo Juice, 5ml of B-52, 2.5ml of Bud-Candy (per Gallon)
*After this stage is complete you can start giving flowering nutes to the plants to encourage showing sex, and to signal the beginning of flowering 

Yes i meant put your exhaust fan over top the lamp because that way heat rises, and the fan will suck up that heat very efficiently. That is what i mean just make sure it is in the proper position so the heat doesn't reach your girls down below. If you mount it outside the tent it should even be better because first your fan will heat up less and work more efficiently plus your grow area will be cooler.....that is an excellent idea. 

I don't see why you can't get yields of 2 OZ+ per plant now, as long as your tent has the right conditions, your girls will reward you heavily. I will be here to help you out anytime, and that is for anyone not just for you i am here to help all my friends.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 11, 2010)

S***!! I ordered the AN Conno A & B already! I shouldv'e waited for your responce so I would've known to get the Bud Candy too!!! ( I have black strap molasses though...can I use that instead or still get the bud candy and still use the molasess??)
Thanks for the clearification on when to use flowering nutes, (that's what I thought!) and also when to use the AN supp.... (oh, you said use the AN supp. up to the second wk of flowering...is that the beginning or end of second wk??) 
and do I use the FF GrowBig at all?? (if so is it the same amount as the AN grow?)

Do I,(from day 1 of sprout) use the Voodoo juice, Phiranah, Tarantula, Bud candy, B-52 and Superthrive?? or jus ph'd water first, then everything thereafter? and I wasn't gonna use the FF ocean forest in the seeding/veg stage, (thought it would've been to hot) I was gonna either use FF happy frog, MG seed starter or MG spangum peat moss...what would you recommend??? or jus use the FF ocean forest?? 

Here is my tatics... soak seeds in distilled water till they drop, then damp papertowel/zip-lock baggie, then jiffy pellets in a germation station on top of a seeding mat, then into 18oz party cups with a bunch of holes and maybe a couple of clay pebbles on bottom for great drainage....(undecided on what medium to put in cups) 

SORRY TO BOMBARD U WID ALL THESE DAMM QUESTIONS STILL...JUS WANNA GET IT RIGHT!
And I found a BRAND NEW portable A/C, (11,000BTU) on craiglist for $175.00!!! YEAH!!
Got the new ballast today, still wating on the plantastar bulb, B-52 and Conno....gonna start germin these Auto beans no later than MONDAY!! looking to harvest before memorial day! I def will let you know when I start my GJ wid pics of set-up...CANT WAIT...This has been a journey LONG OVERDUE! Been reading, researching and BUYING since my sign-up date!!! AND Mad Props & Respect to people like you who take the time and patients to share and teach us NOOBS.....






AfrikanTZ3 said:


> OK let us clear this up:
> 
> The AN Conno and your FF additives should only be used after seedling stage is done (first 2 weeks), do not use it before as the plants roots can burn from the nutrients if fed too early. My growing medium doesn't contain enough food to feed the plant enough for the first 2 weeks that is why i feed after the first week, your medium has nutrients in it so you don't need to start feeding until the seedling stage has ended (first 2 weeks usually) then it should be safe to start feeding your girls without burning them.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgrappling (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought the stealth hydro bubbleponics 24 net pot system. Don't buy it. Trust me. It's poorly designed and expensive as ****. If you don't believe me make your own mistake and buy it.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 11, 2010)

Wtf????^^^^


----------



## bodlee (Mar 14, 2010)

firsy can i say ya stuff looks mint ya shud get an arsum crop there.. am a first time grower and am trying 2 grom sum ak-47 but i must b doing sumthing wrong because mine have first grew about 12chs high over 6-7 weeks but there only just have the leafs that yours have on now... so mine are tall nd skinny ... do u think this has sumthing 2 do with the light am only using 2 100w grow lights that give out 1300 lumens each?? but am looking 2 upgrade to a 600w hps any help much appricated


----------



## KushLuvR (Mar 15, 2010)

There is def some good info here. I just made my order for some Pakistan Ryder from Attitude the other day so I'll be right with ya in a few.


----------



## Topo (Mar 15, 2010)

bodlee said:


> firsy can i say ya stuff looks mint ya shud get an arsum crop there.. am a first time grower and am trying 2 grom sum ak-47 but i must b doing sumthing wrong because mine have first grew about 12chs high over 6-7 weeks but there only just have the leafs that yours have on now... so mine are tall nd skinny ... do u think this has sumthing 2 do with the light am only using 2 100w grow lights that give out 1300 lumens each?? but am looking 2 upgrade to a 600w hps any help much appricated


I'd say that's 100% of your problem dude.


----------



## bodlee (Mar 15, 2010)

ok thanks i will get right on that nd get a new light asap..i have just noticed another promblem my plants are starting 2 develop yellow/brown spots on the leaves then go brown nd fall off does anyone no what this is nd how 2 fix it??????
one more thing am nt sure of is people keep mentioning nutes in various threads but no says wat type is best 4 ak-47 or a website i cud get it from????????????
any help much appricated


----------



## Topo (Mar 15, 2010)

bodlee said:


> ok thanks i will get right on that nd get a new light asap..i have just noticed another promblem my plants are starting 2 develop yellow/brown spots on the leaves then go brown nd fall off does anyone no what this is nd how 2 fix it??????
> one more thing am nt sure of is people keep mentioning nutes in various threads but no says wat type is best 4 ak-47 or a website i cud get it from????????????
> any help much appricated


I'd treat the AK like any other MJ plant. Here's some help: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/1469-marijuana-plant-problems-cures.html

Without pics, it would be hard to help you. And you may not get many responses since you are totally new.....'just the way of the world


----------



## bodlee (Mar 15, 2010)

ok thanks 4 the help much appricated and i will get sum pic on as soon as i can lol


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 15, 2010)

I def need to update you guys but my internet was out all weekend, now im starting work again, ill update as soon as I can. They are looking really nice. They are 5 weeks 2 days old. There is this one that is smelling so damn fruity Im loving it!! The shorter one has plumped to be was seems to be just one large 1/2 ounce nug (when I look at it, it reminds me of cheese or sumthing.lol) I moved the grow into my closet for now until I get the tent because I have to use the space at the moment for something else. Anyways Ill post pics soon.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! wanted to give a picture update of my ladies. They are doing ok, had some trouble with them yellowing and getting really crispy, I have removed most of the burnt edges by cutting them off. (making sure to never cut any healthy leave parts.)

I have been feeding it nutes every 2 to 3 days watering as needed on others.

Last night I switched to the MH bulb to finish the rest of this grow out. I figured that they are at a good enough height for me and I have read that running under MH for the last will plump up my bitches.. we will see











Keeping the air circulated is a must and it stays cool enough.


----------



## chronichaze09 (Mar 22, 2010)

how many did you grow? under a 400w? nice work!! what are you thinkin for yeild?? u use nutes?


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 22, 2010)

chronichaze09 said:


> how many did you grow? under a 400w? nice work!! what are you thinkin for yeild?? u use nutes?



8 plants, not to sure how much for sure but atleast 5 ounces. Im using iguana juice organic bloom.


----------



## chronichaze09 (Mar 22, 2010)

you just used bloom nutes the whole time?


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 22, 2010)

chronichaze09 said:


> you just used bloom nutes the whole time?


The Fox farms organic ocean forest soil feeds for a few weeks and that was during what I would call the veg period with autoflowers. After that I used bloom nutes for the remainder. I actually did a mix a week ago but will remain on bloom here on out.

I used the MH the first 2 weeks, then the HPS for 4 weeks and then plan to use the MH again for the remainder, today was the first day with it on. (I meant to do it on sat but forgot so monday is fine..lol)


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2010)

looking good man!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> looking good man!



thanks man, im struggling a little bit with nute burn or some sort of issue. Been lowering the amount of nutes each time and trying to figure it out flushing every once ina while but no luck. They are doing ok, smell great but I can tell that they are going slower in the budding department due to the burning. Its ok though my next grow will be better, Im going to have tent and better airflow. Also im considering larger pots so that I can grow with the organic soil the whole way. Maybe only use the nutes once every few weeks.


----------



## 420forme (Mar 22, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> thanks man, im struggling a little bit with nute burn or some sort of issue. Been lowering the amount of nutes each time and trying to figure it out flushing every once ina while but no luck. They are doing ok, smell great but I can tell that they are going slower in the budding department due to the burning. Its ok though my next grow will be better, Im going to have tent and better airflow. Also im considering larger pots so that I can grow with the organic soil the whole way. Maybe only use the nutes once every few weeks.


Nice grow, how tall are they? And do they still fit in a 3 x3?


----------



## headstrng117 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice work work bro! Excited to see how much they change soon


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the update man... grow looks sick!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 23, 2010)

420forme said:


> Nice grow, how tall are they? And do they still fit in a 3 x3?


They are anywhere from 7 inches to 14 inches tall. Yes they still fit in the 3x3. I moved them into the closet now though but they still fit nice. 

If each one would have grown identical and that being the largest one I have.. they would prolly be tight in the 3x3 but would still fit i believe. 

I cant wait till I get my tent because its become very aggravating keeping extra hairs off my sticky ladies. extra hair meaning like dust and cat hair... so once I get that going on ima be set.


----------



## bigsexyshaned (Mar 24, 2010)

i was thinking about starting the ak47 auto also but hows the smell?

your cats dont try and eat your plants? i left the door to my previos grow room slightly open and the cat ate the plant!!
neeedless to say the cat was out of it for a while =p


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2010)

A fucked up feline!!!!!LOL
anywayz, chk out my journal!!!


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 24, 2010)

So I went the past two days on MH and today has been HPS and plan to do 2 days on MH and then 2 days on HPS so I can get the best of both worlds. What do you all think about that?


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 27, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> So I went the past two days on MH and today has been HPS and plan to do 2 days on MH and then 2 days on HPS so I can get the best of both worlds. What do you all think about that?



Does anyone know if this would be useful for the plants or would it harm them at all? I mean it shouldn't but i figured Id asked anyway.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 28, 2010)

i wouldnt do this myself. i have mh and hps running both at the same time. this is ok because they get used to it. flipping one to the other is stressful...may cause some plants to go hermie.


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 28, 2010)

really? Ok well Ill let today ride out on the MH and then go HPS the rest of the way. Thanks for that info.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 28, 2010)

this is just what i would think....maybe make a thread and get a couple people to verify.

to be safe in the mean time just keep the hps for flower and mh for veg. 

come check out my thread....i got some new pictures up


----------



## Topo (Mar 28, 2010)

Great idea with MH and HPS combined. Gutsy, but hey, this is how new shit is invented, no risk, no reward.

You may have just stumbled on something. I like the idea myself. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## purplecream (Mar 28, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Does anyone know if this would be useful for the plants or would it harm them at all? I mean it shouldn't but i figured Id asked anyway.


 i wouldnt do that but thats just me. what i have heard is if you switch to your mh the last ten days of flower it will make your plant more potent. your plants look good tho. cant wait to start my 400 watter


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Journal.


----------



## inked (Mar 29, 2010)

Great thread bro!! I'm sold on these Autos now, gonna order 25 of them AK47's, for my next grow for sure!! The time and money saved on vegging makes it a no brainer! I'm currently growing 15 plants under 1600w's, 400 of which are MH the rest being HPS. My plants are 5 weeks old in coco and seem to love it. But had I gone with auto strains I'd be almost done, instead I've gotta wait another 8 weeks atleast...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## inked (Mar 29, 2010)

Heres a pic of how i run both MH + HPS through my entire grow, its the 1st time I've done this and I'm curious as to the outcome, can't wait to try it on my auto AK47 run

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 2, 2010)

inked said:


> Heres a pic of how i run both MH + HPS through my entire grow, its the 1st time I've done this and I'm curious as to the outcome, can't wait to try it on my auto AK47 run
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html



thats sweet man!! Yea I def want to do both next grow if the funds are right. 

I know one shouldnt but I snipped a little ak-47 and vaped it.. it was nice.. but still very head high... i want a nice mixture.. im thinking about letting them go 10 weeks. We will see though on if they fluff up a little.

Does anyone know how much the buds thicken in the last 2/3 weeks? Because _some_ of my buds are very thin... dont know what else I can do.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317811-purple-kush-bubba-kush-pure.html

come check out the new grow journal!


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 2, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317811-purple-kush-bubba-kush-pure.html
> 
> come check out the new grow journal!



Nice pics in that journal man!! go check it out peeps!


----------



## CWL (Apr 3, 2010)

Well sorry to hear that there thin, mine have because so thick there falling into the dirt... camera still sucks but the centre bud is six inches and almost 3 inches thick...i cant believe how big they grew in 8 weeks....even the side buds are 2 inches thick and a inch thick.....other smaller plants are ak-47 and ak-48 only 2 and half weeks from seed...this is all all grow from now on , even oder 10 more.....


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 7, 2010)

UPDATE 8 1/2 weeks. 60 days...

They seem to be budding nicely, dont think they all will be done in 10 weeks but def the pakistan ryder. Thats the largest single one that spreads across the wall there. enjoy!!







































*How much longer do you think?*


----------



## Topo (Apr 7, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> UPDATE 8 1/2 weeks. 60 days...
> 
> They seem to be budding nicely, dont think they all will be done in 10 weeks but def the pakistan ryder. Thats the largest single one that spreads across the wall there. enjoy!!
> 
> ...


First of all, I love the leaf-to-bud ratio . There isn't much manicuring you're going to have to do. Great net yield coming your way.

Have you looked at the trichome colors under glass? Honestly, I think you are really really close.....


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 7, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> UPDATE 8 1/2 weeks. 60 days...
> 
> They seem to be budding nicely, dont think they all will be done in 10 weeks but def the pakistan ryder. Thats the largest single one that spreads across the wall there. enjoy!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jjbt420 (Apr 7, 2010)

georgous.... just georgous!!!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 7, 2010)

doesn't look like you'll have to do much trimming!


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 7, 2010)

Well everytime I cut some off there are lots of clear and cloudy tricombs.. i really want to wait till they are mosty dark and cloudy... I tried to take a pic of what my microscope saw but it didnt work out to well..lol


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah... You're definitely on the home stretch at this point from the looks of it. Just wait till the trichs are where you want them and chop those bitches.

my .02¢


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Judging by the swelling I would say maybe a week if that.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea we will see by this Saturday on where they are at. If I'm satisfied they come down if not I am waiting till week 10. I'm already preparing my three AK-47 autos and 2 Limited Edition Pyramid seeds (non auto). I will be starting them as soon as this grow finishes. (I will start germinating them this week.)


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, seriously, I had no idea that paki's ryders get this damm BIG! r u kidding me!?? those pics look like they have already been trimmed!!! def. a strain I must get one day! great grow bro! couple of quick questions...{some prob. been answerd, but dnt know what pg.} when did you first give nutes? what size pots?< did u start small then transplant? Thanks!


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 8, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> Ok, seriously, I had no idea that paki's ryders get this damm BIG! r u kidding me!?? those pics look like they have already been trimmed!!! def. a strain I must get one day! great grow bro! couple of quick questions...{some prob. been answerd, but dnt know what pg.} when did you first give nutes? what size pots?< did u start small then transplant? Thanks!


Well I used Fox Farms Oceans forest organic soil and it has enough feed in it for about 3 weeks. So I started on the Iguana juice bloom about 3 1/2 weeks. I just used small dosages reaching max two tablespoons of iguana juice per gallon by the 5th week and just recently stopped feeding this week for the final two. 

I have them in 1.5 gallon bags and I started them in it (no transplant). I would advise 2 gallon or 3 gallon bags in the future.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks and ++rep to ya!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

it's amazing to think that those COULD have produced more buds, if they were provided with more rootspace...

I thought these things were supposed to be small.lol.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 8, 2010)

what are the dimensions of the 1/2gal bags??< curious...




growthspurt said:


> I have them in 1.5 gallon bags and I started them in it (no transplant). I would advise 2 gallon or 3 gallon bags in the future.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 9, 2010)

I think they are 1.5gal... Not .5gal(1/2gal)... I don't think I've seen that size either though. I'm interested in hearing the dimensions as well.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 9, 2010)

They are about 6 to 7 inches tall (the bags) and about 6 inches in diameter (the bags). They were originally 2 gallon bags but the bag of soil wouldnt fill them all up so I went 1.5 gallons full and cut the top. Next time Im going with 2 gallon buckets (not bags).


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 9, 2010)

HMMM? Interesting...Thanks! I think I may try those...looks like they can really work for my situation...I currently start my sprouts in 18oz cups<reason being is because I germ 30-40 seeds @ a time and didnt have room to start them in their "final pot" as everyone says...my final pots would be 3gal bags...BUT since these 1.5gal are the perfect dimensions, I very well can start them in these bags as well as fit them, (around 32 in my clonebox tent...44"L x 24"D)then transplant to the 3 gal in 2 wks...
Only thing is I would have to buy a diff. light fixture....I have a 4'L x 1'D 4 bulb HO T5's....would need an 8 bulb, which is 2' Deep....Thanks again! ++rep!



growthspurt said:


> They are about 6 to 7 inches tall (the bags) and about 6 inches in diameter (the bags). They were originally 2 gallon bags but the bag of soil wouldnt fill them all up so I went 1.5 gallons full and cut the top. Next time Im going with 2 gallon buckets (not bags).


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 10, 2010)

This is what I have left. 






This is from 2 ak-47s one small and one average sized.





This is the smaller ak-47 one huge nug..lol. (ABOVE)

(Below) Here are the rest of the shots.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

allow me to be the first to congratulate you. Those are some fine looking nuggets my friend. Good job and happy smoking!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

what do you estimate that first yield will be?


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what do you estimate that first yield will be?


Not sure but I will post what this first harvests dry weight is when its done.. and then ill def give a total once its all complete. 

Just guessing from looking at it hanging wet I would say so far I have about 2 ounces dry


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

2oz from one plant? Didn't you have 8 going? That's a LB where I'm from lol.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> 2oz from one plant? Didn't you have 8 going? That's a LB where I'm from lol.


yea but I cut a smaller ak-47 and one medium sized one so since the sizes differ alot there will be a random amount but ill post it for sure!

I need more batteries for my scale...


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

oh I feel you... I'd be feeling pretty optimistic right now if I were you...

good luck with the weigh-ins!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 13, 2010)

You did really nice compared to your first auto grow. Definitely nice having that 400 watt. I wish I had the ability to do something like that, right now mine get whatever sun mother nature allows, unfortunately at this time of year thats not as much as I would like. But for what they get they are doing ok. Except today where its raining its nuts off, I need to get a better cfl for these crappy days. Congrats on the grow, I hope my big devils turn out to be as quality as your buds look. Im mainly looking forward to the ones I start in May.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 13, 2010)

So I tested some from the drying batch and its a really nice head high but doesnt last too long, I hope that the drying process and cure will make it better. If not I do have the rest of the plants that im letting go for the full 10 maybe even 11 if I deem needed.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great grow!! I am thinking about converting to auto flowering. Can you give me a rough comparisom from your experience on the differences in time, ease, poyency and yeild compared to traditional strains please.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 14, 2010)

you should search this phrase "autoflower resource thread"

it has the answers to those questions, and many many more. From beginner to expert.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 14, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Great grow!! I am thinking about converting to auto flowering. Can you give me a rough comparisom from your experience on the differences in time, ease, poyency and yeild compared to traditional strains please.



Yea I would def just search what 150 said before, im mainly experienced with autoflowers. My next grow will be 3 more ak-47s along with 2 pyramid seeds that are non auto so Ill be able to report after this grow


----------



## Pete285 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey there, your grow looks amazing congrats!
would you say the paki yielded more than the ak? 
i am wondering which would yield more outdoors 
thanx


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

what strain are the non-auto pyramid seeds?


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what strain are the non-auto pyramid seeds?



They are called the "limited edition seeds" and this is the description.

*Characteristics:* Within the Limited Edition you can fi nd crosses of very special varieties.

We get great exemplars with them, but they are not easy to commercialise, because they are not as stable as our selected varieties, or because they are plant that produce a low number of seeds.

The Limited Edition is especially suitable for those who are looking for an inexpensive but high-quality seed, regardless of the name.

With these editions you can create your own special plant, different from the rest, and give it the name that you like best.

So I guess I will see when its done..lol they are fem though so that helps.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 19, 2010)

Pete285 said:


> hey there, your grow looks amazing congrats!
> would you say the paki yielded more than the ak?
> i am wondering which would yield more outdoors
> thanx



I would not be able to say for sure because one of the Pakistan Ryder got pretty big while the other two were pretty small. It DEF could have been something I did as I'm still learning every grow but the AK-47 has already been proven to yield the most out of all autos. There is progress everyday on these strains so im sure that will change soon.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> They are called the "limited edition seeds" and this is the description.
> 
> *Characteristics:* Within the Limited Edition you can fi nd crosses of very special varieties.
> 
> ...



that's kind of cool. I can't decide if it's actually legit, or if it's a gimmick to sell unstable genetics....

I guess we'll find out when you grow 'em


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 21, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that's kind of cool. I can't decide if it's actually legit, or if it's a gimmick to sell unstable genetics....
> 
> I guess we'll find out when you grow 'em



Yea I didn't order them specifically, they actually sent them to me as a replacement since they were short some AK-47's so i figured what the hell.. might as well try them out cause honestly when grown right.. any bud is awesome bud..lol


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah youre definitely right. cant wait to see them.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 21, 2010)

Yo 150 im excited to see your future auto multi-strain grow.. is it gonna be a random auto set or will you know which ones you are getting?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

nah it wont be random... i was actually going to do a poll to see which strains i should grow.

my seeds are stuck in the volcano mess so it"ll still be about a week before i can get things started. the plans change every day in my head, so even im pretty eager to see what i end up doing.

as of now im planning on germing 12x purple jems, 6x himalayan blue diesel, 1x fruit(femm'd), 1x flower power(femm'd).

im hoping for about 10 females to put under my 550w. should be a good yield. im going to put alot of effort into curing.


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 22, 2010)

high as a kite my friends..


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 22, 2010)

cant wait to see this grow!!!! a man after my own heart!!! plan hard, grow harder!!!


150wHPS said:


> nah it wont be random... i was actually going to do a poll to see which strains i should grow.
> 
> my seeds are stuck in the volcano mess so it"ll still be about a week before i can get things started. the plans change every day in my head, so even im pretty eager to see what i end up doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 25, 2010)

I have been considering just doing one or two seed runs first because I know that if I don't do it first, it may not get done. Being that there will probably always be a few at different stages(like a month apart).


----------



## growthspurt (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I came up with a total of 7 ounces dry as a final count. I can say that the Ak-47 is very fruity and uplifting and the pakistan ryder has this paint the back of your mouth with a distinct spicy taste thing going on. I believe they both have achieved the same type of final feeling. They both are very up highs that feel as if you are floating above the world. Its really nice because you can keep smoking this stuff all day and you just keep on, i dont feel as if you hit a wall with this bud. I love that. Anyways im just rambling here because im very high and thought my journal deserved some sort of update. Ima post some jar pics lata..


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 26, 2010)

sounds like you did a great job man! +rep


----------



## Topo (Apr 27, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Well I came up with a total of 7 ounces dry as a final count. I can say that the Ak-47 is very fruity and uplifting and the pakistan ryder has this paint the back of your mouth with a distinct spicy taste thing going on. I believe they both have achieved the same type of final feeling. They both are very up highs that feel as if you are floating above the world. Its really nice because you can keep smoking this stuff all day and you just keep on, i dont feel as if you hit a wall with this bud. I love that. Anyways im just rambling here because im very high and thought my journal deserved some sort of update. Ima post some jar pics lata..


Now *THIS* is the kind of review we should all be posting!  +rep! I have 3 AK's only 10 days old, 'but looking forward to it. (Veg indoors, flower outdoors).

Does the Pakistan Ryder taste like curry?  Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 27, 2010)

umm, CURRY goat, CURRY chicken!!!! great smoke report growthspurt! cant wait to see pics


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 27, 2010)

PR=Curry!=Awesome!


----------



## just uh norml guy (Apr 29, 2010)

I just recieved my order yesterday; 12 Pakistan ryders all feminized and 5 IL Diavolo Feminized (another autop strain) this is the first thread I 've seen on the Pakistans.
I plan th put all of these under 1-1000 watt hps and 1-1000 watt hortilux blue in a/c hoods. I can't decide wether to go DWC or 6"x6" cocogro boss cubes...Any thoughts?


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 29, 2010)

just uh norml guy said:


> I just recieved my order yesterday; 12 Pakistan ryders all feminized and 5 IL Diavolo Feminized (another autop strain) this is the first thread I 've seen on the Pakistans.
> I plan th put all of these under 1-1000 watt hps and 1-1000 watt hortilux blue in a/c hoods. I can't decide wether to go DWC or 6"x6" cocogro boss cubes...Any thoughts?


i DEFINETLY WOULD LIKE TO SUBSCRIBE TO YOUR GJ WHEN YOU START ONE....BEEN WANTING TO SEE THOSE DIAVOLO FOR A WHILE!!! AND THE PAKI RYDERS AGAIN ESPECIALLY UNDER A 1000!!! USE THE COCO...JMO! PEACE


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^+1/what he said/ditto^^^


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just read through most of this thread and man good fucking job! I am growing 1 of the same strains now, auto AK47. Mine are little small but I am transplanting them tomorrow. This is my 2nd auto-flower grow, first was a lowryder #2, then the current auto's im doing. Are you going to continue autos?


----------



## just uh norml guy (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm hoping that throwing 2x1000 watters on Pakistan ryder and IL Diavolo beef up thier yields.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 30, 2010)

oh, it sure will! jus wait and see!!


----------



## 150wHPS (May 2, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to that one for sure!!!!!


----------



## growthspurt (May 2, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> I just read through most of this thread and man good fucking job! I am growing 1 of the same strains now, auto AK47. Mine are little small but I am transplanting them tomorrow. This is my 2nd auto-flower grow, first was a lowryder #2, then the current auto's im doing. Are you going to continue autos?


thank you! Yea i love the smell of the auto AK-47 that I had. It was like smelling fruity pebbles... just amazing. I have three more ak-47s (autos) that are going now along with some that are not autos. I see myself using them again when the need arises as they are very quick and convenient but im also trying to gain experience all around so im trying it all.


----------



## 150wHPS (May 2, 2010)

nice! That's what's up. Will you be posting the progress of the photoperiod strain in here as well?


----------



## growthspurt (May 3, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> nice! That's what's up. Will you be posting the progress of the photoperiod strain in here as well?



I will def update maybe with a new thread.. dont know about a journal, or I could just update pictures here keep it going ya kno.


----------



## 150wHPS (May 3, 2010)

cool... I'll be following.


----------



## growthspurt (May 4, 2010)

This is whats going on...3 ak-47s auto... 1 random exotic seed and then 2 bag seeds. 400 watt vertical w/cooltube. 

Anyone think it would be better to flip the cooltube the other way? It would be closer to the plants but do I waste light by arching it up? (the round part of the bulb end facing up)


Starting from top right (then going clockwise) on the 3rd picture is the larger exotic/unstable female random seed, Ak-47 auto, bag seed, bag seed, Ak-47 auto, Ak-47 auto. 

The exotic seed and Ak-47's will be 3 weeks old at end of week and the two bag seed ones are approx 1 1/2 week behind.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 4, 2010)

Loving tha' cool tube bra!!!! it's COOOOOL! Gonna up grade my vert. set-up with one this week...guess i betta order it tomm.!! since my current grow is coming has 2-3wks left and new one started this past wknd..


----------



## growthspurt (May 5, 2010)

I love how when you dont water your plants in like 2-3 days and just as they hit that need for water you give them some more in the early am hours.. then about halfway though the day you come back and dddaaaammnn do they have growthspurts


----------



## uptosumpn (May 5, 2010)

So True!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topo (May 5, 2010)

Well folks, as soon as I complained about the AK's not growing, they're exploding with growth. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## growthspurt (May 6, 2010)

Topo said:


> Well folks, as soon as I complained about the AK's not growing, they're exploding with growth. I'll post pics tomorrow.



Awesome is it tomorrow yet?!??! lol


----------



## Topo (May 6, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Awesome is it tomorrow yet?!??! lol


It 'tis.....


----------



## growthspurt (May 6, 2010)

Topo said:


> View attachment 921156View attachment 921155
> 
> It 'tis.....  View attachment 921154


oh so pretty.. how far are they along? They really do look nice.


----------



## Topo (May 6, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> oh so pretty.. how far are they along? They really do look nice.


Thanks bro.....just entering the end of 3rd week. At first I thought they were already at 4 weeks, but when I double checked my journal, I still have some veg time. They are getting totally blasted from direct strong sun-at least 8 hours a day. Then they come in at night and camp out under the CFL's. (26w+26w+32w).


----------



## uptosumpn (May 7, 2010)

looking good.......


----------



## Masturbacon (May 11, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Just in case anyone is having issues telling male from female I first want to recommend Feminized seeds.. and if not here is the best picture explaining it.


 Thanks Brother! =]


----------



## growthspurt (May 11, 2010)

Masturbacon said:


> Thanks Brother! =]



No problem, when I first asked that question when I was learning this picture made ALL the difference!

Males show first so if you see anything other than the white hair.. then its most likely a male ball forming. 


Tip: the balls and the hairs will emerge from the same basic spot.. so if you just keep your eye out you should be good. I have all feminised except 2.. so if I get any males ill post pics of my own balls.....LMAO!!


----------



## growthspurt (May 11, 2010)

3 auto ak-47, 2 bag seed and 1 random exotic strain 400 watt vertical


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 11, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> View attachment 930826View attachment 930827View attachment 930828
> 
> 3 auto ak-47, 2 bag seed and 1 random exotic strain 400 watt vertical


Invalid attachments?? damn im excited too i like the vertical setup you have so far


----------



## growthspurt (May 11, 2010)

Try it now I re-upped them!!


----------



## Flamestrains (May 11, 2010)

Nice grow man!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 11, 2010)

nice! im thinking of doing a vertical scrog soon, Im finally moving out of the closet! lol but ya the whole circle of plants around the light just seems like the way to go. Way to grow man, i cant wait to see the end results.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 16, 2010)

YO GRowthspurt,
Nice plants. Very creative grow room.
Pulling my chair up to the front row! 
subbed.


----------



## growthspurt (May 16, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> YO GRowthspurt,
> Nice plants. Very creative grow room.
> Pulling my chair up to the front row!
> subbed.



thanks man this thread was from my previous grow as you can see now im onto vertical.. since I have a few subscribers though i will keep posting pics of how my grow is doing... i have ordered a tent and it should come during this week so once that is setup ima post pics of that... im really looking forward to the extra light coverage of the tent since its totally lined with mylar inside. Should add .. or actually a better way of wording it.. it should reduce the amount of lumens lost by reflecting what would normally just be wasted...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 17, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> thanks man this thread was from my previous grow as you can see now im onto vertical.. since I have a few subscribers though i will keep posting pics of how my grow is doing... i have ordered a tent and it should come during this week so once that is setup ima post pics of that... im really looking forward to the extra light coverage of the tent since its totally lined with mylar inside. Should add .. or actually a better way of wording it.. it should reduce the amount of lumens lost by reflecting what would normally just be wasted...


Yah. I hope i can get some doe to order seeds. I need to get a tent but thats a couple of years.. 

Sounds like you got a great idea with the mylar inside. It should like you said you can use less lights but get same eqaul lumens that is usually is lost. I will probally have questions with my grow soo Check out my grow and tell me some tips and what not. 
ill be waiting to see the pics.


----------



## growthspurt (May 18, 2010)

Well as promised here is the picture update after getting my tent in and setup. The temps are a tad bit higher then before but still within range for me to be satisfied. (it never goes over 85) Enjoy! 

note if anyone has a clue on why the second pictured plant looks that way im open to suggestions..lol its def weird looking.

The 5th picture you can see something in between the cooltube and the silver tubing, that is the 33 dollar 250 cfm booster that I got along with the tubing. It assists the fan at the bottom in getting some of the heat out. The plants could literally touch the cooltube and not get burnt.


----------



## growthspurt (May 19, 2010)

Started my ladies on nutes today, the autos got a small dose of iguana bloom and the non - autos got some Iguana grow.. yea


----------



## Topo (May 20, 2010)

Hey y'all, 'been following this thread for awhile....at some point someone posted that their auto AK's were not flowering automatically...(?) Well, my auto AK's are in week 5 at 3 feet tall. 'Don't know what's up with that, but it's kind of messing me up since I am doing an offsite guerilla grow with them and now they are sticking out to the point of being noticeable.

I guess I'll have to top them. I would post some pics, but with the plants being far away, I don't get to them as often as I like. I got the seeds from Attitude. They are very lanky.


----------



## growthspurt (May 21, 2010)

Topo said:


> Hey y'all, 'been following this thread for awhile....at some point someone posted that their auto AK's were not flowering automatically...(?) Well, my auto AK's are in week 5 at 3 feet tall. 'Don't know what's up with that, but it's kind of messing me up since I am doing an offsite guerilla grow with them and now they are sticking out to the point of being noticeable.
> 
> I guess I'll have to top them. I would post some pics, but with the plants being far away, I don't get to them as often as I like. I got the seeds from Attitude. They are very lanky.


Yea they sometimes get pretty big, So you saying that it has showed sex but at 5 weeks and its still not showing all those white hairy preflowers? IF its that long then they are not auto.. all of my autos ive ever grown end up preflowering by week 3-4. As you can see in the second and third pic in my post above those hairs/preflowers showed up after about 3 weeks... maybe a tad sooner but i havent been taking exact timelines with this grow.


But I was thinking them AK-47s are pretty heavy yeilders so if you got a female non autoflower then you might just be in for a large crop!


----------



## Topo (May 21, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> Yea they sometimes get pretty big, So you saying that it has showed sex but at 5 weeks and its still not showing all those white hairy preflowers? IF its that long then they are not auto.. all of my autos ive ever grown end up preflowering by week 3-4. As you can see in the second and third pic in my post above those hairs/preflowers showed up after about 3 weeks... maybe a tad sooner but i havent been taking exact timelines with this grow.
> 
> 
> But I was thinking them AK-47s are pretty heavy yeilders so if you got a female non autoflower then you might just be in for a large crop!


Yeah dude, I think you're on the money. Not only are my 2 "auto" AK's not flowering, they haven't even displayed a white cunt hair. Nada. Nothing. I hope they are still female, and if they are, then yes, I am looking at a healthy crop come Oct/Nov.

Thanks for your input as always.....I am now very sure that the "auto" in these genetics didn't materialize. I am determined to show you guys pics of how huge these bitches (I hope!) are. You will all freak. Give me about 3 days.

My next objective is to top them (for stealth reasons) and produce a couple of clones perhaps. If they show female, then I hope they make it through the long season I am about to face.

Peace out y'all!!!


----------



## xbladex1984 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice work mate your just like me only a few months ahead. same grow plan, space, nutes, everything except i havent started mine yet just waiting to go back to work and get some coin to get my 400w hps . also first time with autos fingers crossed.. did you supercrop or fimm any of the auto aks? ive been trying to research this but have got conflicting answers


----------



## xbladex1984 (Oct 5, 2010)

any info would be well appreciated thanks... nice yield btw


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Sep 15, 2011)

Great op you got here Growthspurt. I literally read the thread all night. Keep up the good work.


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking good man. I have AK47 photos going right now.


----------

